# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/10



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Live on Raw, WWE Champion John Cena will offiically declare the stipulation for his WWE Over the Limit title match with Batista. After a Last Man Standing Match with The Animal, what will The Champ possibly pick for their next encounter?


Discuss.​


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

My first guess for the stipulation of Cena-Batista III was Three Stages of Hell. But with Sheamus apparently becoming involved in the entire feud, you would think it's destined to become a triple threat. 

I'm more excited about Orton and Edge, as well as JeriMiz, though, but all of these angles are pretty great at the moment. DiBiase-Truth-Morrison is developing as a fine midcard storyline, too.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Flava Flavvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

FLAVA FLAAAAAAAV



The stipulation will be a Triple Threat of some sorts with Sheamus. I'm pretty confident when it comes to this.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Things are pretty good on RAW right now, I think it will definatley be a Triple Threat at Over The Limit between Cena, Batista and Sheamus. But next month will already be a 4-Way so I am not sure if they will just wait for Sheamus to be added into the match next month instead and just have Cena/Batista 3 Stages of Hell Match.

I am also looking forward to Hart Dynasty in action and Edge and Orton continuing.

Also I think Maryse gets her Divas Title rematch tonight.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to RAW tonight.

I'm thinking Batista/Cena gets changed to a triple threat with Sheamus added in, Edge/Orton should be interesting, I'm interested to see the Miz/Jericho development and I'm curious as to how this Dibiase/Truth/Morrison stuff turns out. Could be a good show.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

No Chuck D?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predictions for raw tonight.

Cena will Announcement the wwe title will be online in a 30 minute Iron Man Match at Over The Limit.

Eve(c) vs Maryse for the Divas Champion. 

Brie Bella and Nikki Bella with Flavor Flav.

David Hart Smith and Tyson Kidd vs Chris Jericho and The Miz.

Mark Henry and Gail Kim vs Zack Ryder and Jillian.

John Cena vs Sheamus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

morris3333 said:


> John Cena vs Sheamus.


With the stipulation that if Sheamus wins, he gets in the title match at Over The Limit. That sounds like a plan considering the build. Sheamus will find some way to beat Cena, I doubt it will be clean but he'll find a way if that's what it comes to. I expect Sheamus to be added tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really want to see where this Randy Orton and Edge thing is gonna go next. Miz and Jericho teaming up will be entertaining too.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> With the stipulation that if Sheamus wins, he gets in the title match at Over The Limit. That sounds like a plan considering the build. Sheamus will find some way to beat Cena, I doubt it will be clean but he'll find a way if that's what it comes to. I expect Sheamus to be added tonight.


Good call. This would be perfect.


----------



## Hutch. (May 9, 2010)

I can't wait for Flava Flav, he's nuts! YEEAH BOY!


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Orton/Edge and JeriMiz look to be the best things going on right now. Glad to see Miz not be hurt by the stacked RAW roster, he's too damn good.

Cena/Tista should have one more 1 on 1 match, espcially with the retarded Fatal Fourway coming up. Shemaus could put out Tista at OTL if they wanna keep Shemaus going extra strong like it seems.

Hart Dynasty, Morrison/Dibiase/Truth stuff etc, RAW is doing good but the writers have messed up alot the last year.


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

I wonder what's in store for RAW tonight. I hope that Flavor Flav doesn't get involved too much though, I mean he isn't very popular these days and not many care about him


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

gary year said:


> Orton/Edge and JeriMiz look to be the best things going on right now. Glad to see Miz not be hurt by the stacked RAW roster, he's too damn good.
> 
> Cena/Tista should have one more 1 on 1 match, espcially with the retarded Fatal Fourway coming up. Shemaus could put out Tista at OTL if they wanna keep Shemaus going extra strong like it seems.
> 
> Hart Dynasty, Morrison/Dibiase/Truth stuff etc, RAW is doing good but the writers have messed up alot the last year.


It's way too early to tell. If it's still the same after a couple of months then maybe the writers have learned how to use all their talent. If not there's always superstars.

As for RAW, can't wait to see the continuation of RKO and Edge, also want to see some kind of feud between Sheamus and Batista. Though an alliance would be pretty awesome too.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Raw main event prediction:
Sheamus & Batista vs. John Cena

If Sheamus pins Cena he gets added to the WWE title match.
If Batista pins Cena he gets to choose the WWE title match stipulation, not Cena.
If Cena wins, whoever he pins can't be a part of the WWE title match and Cena still gets to choose the WWE title match stipulation.

I can also see:

Tyson Kidd vs. Chris Jericho

Edge/Orton segment

Maryse & Jillian vs. Gail Kim & Eve


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Raw main event prediction:
> Sheamus & Batista vs. John Cena
> 
> If Sheamus pins Cena he gets added to the WWE title match. If Batista pins Cena he gets to choose the WWE title match stipulation, not Cena.


I would like to see Sheamus thrust into this feud and make it interesting so that we can get a triple threat match at Over The Limit


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Raw main event prediction:
> Sheamus & Batista vs. John Cena
> 
> If Sheamus pins Cena he gets added to the WWE title match.
> ...


I like this. I really do.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Got box seats for tonight's final show at the Igloo. Hopefully the show doesn't suck too bad, but the tickets are free so whatever. I'll get to watch the Pens/Habs game too so it's a win all around.

Hopefully Bret's on the show. It'd be cool seeing him live one final time.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

tyson kidd vs chris jericho should be somewhat incredible.


----------



## CM Morrison (May 5, 2010)

If Tyson vs Jericho happen, it's most likely gonna' be the show stealer.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see if the Jericho/Miz pairing will progress any further! And the whole Orton/Edge thing of course.

Not really looking forward to the guest host, but that's nothing new.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hutch. said:


> I can't wait for Flava Flav, he's nuts! YEEAH BOY!


I'd rather have New York host Raw, she'd be way better!
I also can't help thinkin' Sheamus will get added to the Batista/Cena match but we'll see what happens. I also think Divas Championship Eve/Maryse will get added to Over The Limit tonight. Also more Jericho/Miz stuff cuz it's AWESOME!!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wwe need to announced two match for raw next week and the Divas Championship match should not happen at Over The Limit.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> Looking forward to RAW tonight.
> 
> I'm thinking Batista/Cena gets changed to a triple threat with Sheamus added in, Edge/Orton should be interesting, I'm interested to see the Miz/Jericho development and I'm curious as to how this Dibiase/Truth/Morrison stuff turns out. Could be a good show.


For sure. I'm hoping it will be a good show and live up to the expectations that were set by last week's show.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I can see that two match happen on raw next week.

Eve(c) vs Maryse for the Divas Champion in a Lumberjack Match.

Divas Championship match end in a dq on raw tonight to set up a rematch for next week show.

John Cena(c) vs Sheamus for the wwe champion in a Tables Match.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

---

Should be a good show. More Jericho/Miz and less Morrison plz.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> No Chuck D?


Chuck D still has SOME self respect.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Obviously the Eve/Maryse match will happen at Over The Limit...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully Michael Tarver is on the show tonight he is the star of NXT, Superstars, and now RAW. Watch out John Cena, it's only a matter of time before Michael Tarver gets your title.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Cant wait to see how Flavor Flav embarrasses himself and his family this time.
Jerimiz is interesting but I want the Hart Dynasty to keep the belts


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hopefully its a good show, I'm not really expecting anything great. Flav is just ugh.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Really not looking forward to the host, the guy is annoying as hell. Hopefully his segments are limited.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> Cant wait to see how Flavor Flav embarrasses himself and his family this time.
> Jerimiz is interesting but I want the Hart Dynasty to keep the belts


JeriMiz are entertaining as hell but i agree that Hart Dynasty need to have a very long reign as Tag Champs.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Never heard of the host or last weeks, you can tell they are running out


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Next time they come to the UK thay should have Katie Price guest host, i think she'd get alot of UK viewers if they promoted it enough.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Meh i dont really care about the host either and this is coming from someone that used to be a fan of his back when he was in Public Enemy.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> I can see that two match happen on raw next week.
> 
> Eve(c) vs Maryse for the Divas Champion in a Lumberjack Match.
> 
> ...


Don't they insist on calling it a Lumber*jill* match when the Divas are involved? fpalm



Chris22 said:


> Next time they come to the UK thay should have Katie Price guest host, i think she'd get alot of UK viewers if they promoted it enough.


NO, NO, NO, NO, NO, NO, 100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 x NO


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> NO, NO, NO, NO, NO, NO, 100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 x NO


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just sayin'....


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

My good friend Budweiser will help me get through another week of Cole and Cena.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

two mins till showtime


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Hopefully Michael Tarver is on the show tonight he is the star of NXT, Superstars, and now RAW. Watch out John Cena, it's only a matter of time before Michael Tarver gets your title.


You blow my mind. I don't know if you're a joke mark or a true mark for Michael Tarver. I mean, the guy's decent but he has been playing quite the jobber and bag carrier so far in his WWE run. 

I can see him as a mid-carder in a year or so and who knows from there. Do you fall asleep at night with the only Michael Tarver poster in existence hanging above your bed or something?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Alright, show is starting and I'm hoping for a decent show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Starts with Edge, oh great......


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

didn't realize how badass orton's new tshirt is


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

yay Edge is on!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They know how to make a feud seem epic.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I am not expecting anything great tonight. WWE's streak of good shows 2 weeks in a row should come to an end tonight because of one person.....*Flava Freaking Flav*

Let's hope I am wrong.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RANDALL!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orton is in the building!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cool sign in the crowd


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

RRRRANDY ORRRTON justin roberts is awesome


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I dispise Edge but the match at Over The Limit should be great.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ITS NOT RANDY, ITS RKO


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

ORTON PROMO!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn he actually talked. I was digging his silent treatment last week.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Orton getting a great pop. This would have been translated to heel heat 2 years ago.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT chants? Fuck that...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meatloaf?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

MEAT LOAF LOL.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell is he doing there?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol wtf.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh great......wait?! WTF


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

WTF Is he doing here.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

buzz kill wow


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

why in the fuck is meatloaf here


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Meat Loaf? A bat out of hell!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Did that just happen? Orton interrupted by MeatLoaf?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

What the...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Meat Loaf WTF?!?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

please rko him


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

WHAT chants are so 2001


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

RKO to Meat Loaf


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Orton getting cut off by Meatloaf!:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Plug!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

your album it's upside down


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

What am I watching?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Robert Paulson in the hoooouuuuuusssseeeee :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Meat Loaf should be Orton's new manager.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

He's gonna get RKOed like yesterday's dinner.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Meat Loaf, what the fuck?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF, the host looks like he came from the crack house.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love Paradise by the Dashboard Light.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey MeatLoaf, it's PG, ain't no kids gon be buying yo shit! lol


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

oh god........Meatloaf good singer and all but why is he on RAW, isn't Flav hosting tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian...but Meat Loaf fucking owns. :lmao
That's my joke for the day.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

These special guest hosts are just annoying. They're only there to advertise their shit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RKO RKO RKO

This is going to turn like Austin stunning people all the time.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

RAW just jumped the shark ... I think I may be done with wrestling.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RKO to meatloaf


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Meatloaf coming out to take an RKO.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> WTF, the host looks like he came from the crack house.





It's Meatloaf, that's not surprising. Probably did.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

RKO him now, the fans are gonna boo any minute


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Who booked this?

What is the point of this?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL wtf is this


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

RKO him please Orton


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Randy coming out to the opening lol I can't picture it


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

4 get this !!!! maybe the honky tonk man will come on next !!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HERE IT COMES!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Between WWE and TNA I'm beginning to wonder why I'm still a wrestling fan. Jeez.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

You know Randy doesn't wanna be there


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus christ this is awful.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is kinda funny... it's going to be an epic rko


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

what is the hell is going on lol


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

What the fuck is this Vince?

I'm done watching RAW if this shit continues.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The RKO will be worth this shit.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RKO and have done with it!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Orton's expresion is dead on.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Stune...RKO! RKO! RKO!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

RK...WTF was that a.....Stunner! Stunner!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Weakish RKO


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been watching WWF/E since 1979 and I think this is the end for me ... Really, this guest host shit needs to end.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Like a Bat Outta Hell!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Who booked this?
> 
> What is the point of this?


To get Randy a pop for RKO'ing another celebrity...a horrible RKO...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol it looked like a stunner for a sec.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

YAY!!! Orton obvisley hates Meat. EDGE!!!!!!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Meatloaf reminds me of my drunk uncle at a wedding. Probably will have the same result.


Worst RKO ever :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was a weird RKO.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn lol, that RKO look like a Stunner
Thank god that's over


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ORTON thank you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why couldn't he have done that 4 minutes ago?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He took that and made it look like a stunner. Haha.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

thank god edge is here


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

oh god this RAW is turning out to be bad already


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

This is failsauce


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Finally, can't believe he waited that long. One of the most pointless and annoying things I've ever seen on Raw.


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

god this shit is horrible, really wish impact was still on mondays.


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

LMFAO horrible rko


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I LOVE celebrities that are willing to be the clown in wrestling. Pete Rose was great at it. So sick of all these guest hosts that get the last laugh on everyone.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

RAW IS AWFUL. What a joke. Turning to Family Guy re-runs.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Should just RKO every host tbh


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

no more guest hosts??


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

How about just getting rid of them?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New Raw GM?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

EDGE PUTTING AN END TO GUEST HOSTS???!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NO PLEASE NOT VICKIE!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> no more guest hosts??


No they just don't have any authority anymore.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!

Preach Edge Preach!!!!

2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm so they are slowly phasing out the concept.


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

Vickie Guerrero?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

why don't they end guest hosts?

oh god please be regal and not vickie


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Vickie!


----------



## CM Morrison (May 5, 2010)

i bet everyone i shitting in their pants now. No More Guest Hosts.


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

that's it I'm watching LOST


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge getting rid of guest hosts?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Please not vickie


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Meat Loaf sold that shit horribly. Randy's gonna kill that push, get his CD pulled.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh fuck.


Vickie's back as a GM.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well thank you Edge


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Its gotta be Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh FFS!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking christ...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

oh damn


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Listen to that voice. Holy shit.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

vicky nice... ok im marking the f out


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Please don't put Vickie and Edge back together.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh god....no


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Randy "Celebrity Killer" Orton.

They never did lol.

Edge is still banging Vickie?


----------



## Hition (Jul 25, 2003)

God damn it, not this again.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT RIGHT NOW!!!!!!


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

well this is the last raw i am watching now


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

FUCK!!!

Vickie on RAW again


Edge and Vickie again? Explain this WWE! Explain!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

HAHA!!! i love vickie's..."EXCUSSSEEEE MEEE!!!" haha


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh crap!


----------



## Submission King (Sep 24, 2006)

Excuse Me!!!

Hear all them boo's


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Fuck.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*EXCUSE ME!!!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NUCLEAR HEAT.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love Vickie and the heat she gets, but I was pretty tired of the Edge-Vickie thing last time. Shame.

A Vickie RKO would almost make it worth it though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

...there really is no god...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't Edge and Vickie hate each other now?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Divas in the main event??


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKK!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Vickie Guerrero ? 
im happy for no more guest host but her again ?


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Guest hosts aren't going anywhere ... did anyone see the NY TImes article yesterday about the WWE guest host concept? 
It's here to stay ...


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

God she is a fuckin moron.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Most over heel on Raw this whole year.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

better than any guest GM going !!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

After all these years, Vickie is still the most hated heel in wrestling.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Was gonna call it but was too late. Vickie is GM of Raw! The guest hosts really have no purpose then.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm going to shoot myself.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN!


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

geez the heat she is receiving is tremendous i love it!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Excuse her because she farted!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i love it


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh dear God in Heaven...why me?????? Edge and Vickie reign fpalm


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn that is some serious fing heat, hoy s, now that is a HEEL and HEAT


----------



## Cailet (Mar 14, 2010)

Epic trolling by the WWE. 5 stars


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this is a way to get edge heat, bc he was still getting cheered


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Vickie to get RKO'd tonight!

Make it happen Randy!


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Edge needs Vickie for heat.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh great, Vickie is back yet again.....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Edge is definitely a full heel now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vickie being GM is just going to get Orton even more over as a face.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

you're excused


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I don't mind Vickie as GM, but I would rather it have been Willam Regal :/. Oh well, at least there is a GM again.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I must say I like the way this is looking...


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

i was hoping for jbl


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, Vickie lost some of her heat.


----------



## Jelloboy (Mar 6, 2010)

OMG NOOO I RATHER HAVE MEATLOAF LOLOLZ


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Vickie needs to lay off the buritos. Her farting smells.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'd mark if edge chooses zack ryder


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

now that is some fucking heat.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess she's ditched LayCool lol!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

excuse me= gasoline, kerosine, napalm all in one


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Fuck, we get Vickie.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Good God they absolutely hate her!! 

Ummmm doesn't this heat sound like another heat that a certain champion got????


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Derek said:


> Vickie being GM is just going to get Orton even more over as a face.


And Edge as a heel. Fuckin ingenious move by WWE.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh boy...partner of his choice...

The suspense is killing me.....


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

so is this means no more guest hosts?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vicky is like that ass that you just can't give up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THNC said:


> Edge needs Vickie for heat.


:lmao Edge gets heat on his own, Vickie just gets more heat then every single other superstar and all their heat combined...

...but really though, this is ridiculous, this is like what? The two hundredth time they've gotten back together?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

so after a full year edge is back where he started....Sigh


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Isn't Flava Flav the guest host?

WHAT THE FUCK WAS MEAT LOAF WASTING TIME FOR THEN!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

THNC said:


> Edge needs Vickie for heat.


This is true
Hes still not really acting like that much of a heel


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So how is The Rock going to come back for the summer, if that's still happening?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Derek said:


> Vickie being GM is just going to get Orton even more over as a face.


That's one of the things that they're aiming for.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

TEAM EGO


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The new buddies, Jericho & Miz lol!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

One of the main reasons I didn't want Edge to go heel he always needs a "crutch" Didn't him and Vickie break up how many times are they going to get back together with the same thing happening?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> I don't mind Vickie as GM, but I would rather it have been Willam Regal :/. Oh well, at least there is a GM again.


At least the guest host gig is over.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

what about flavor flave does he have no power tonite ???


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Can't believe so many people are complaining about Vickie, she's great. I just don't like it when she is stuck with other people like LayCool. As Raw GM she will be great.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AlienatedFlea said:


> so is this means no more guest hosts?


there will still be there but with a lesser role.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Vickie being back sucks but look on the bright side, her role as Smackdown consultant *should* be over now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Good booking would have Edge escape and leave his partner high and dry for an RKO.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Loving Raw so far.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, the WWE is really going forward with this Jericho/Miz Tag-Team bullshit.

The Miz should be defending his own fucking title!!!


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

I was really hoping the new GM was gonna be Eric Bischoff


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

only i dont like so far was how bad this guy sold the rko -___-


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Isn't Flava Flav the guest host?
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK WAS MEAT LOAF WASTING TIME FOR THEN!


I.. are you saying you would rather Flava Flav doing something stupid than Meatloaf doing something stupid?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Derek said:


> Vickie being GM is just going to get Orton even more over as a face.


It's really to help Edge get more heat, Orton doesn't need any help!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I can deal with Vickie as long as she doesn't put herself in a match again and doesn't try to pull off the Frog Splash again.

Plus atleast she will leave Smackdown alone now, hopefully.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I rather have guest host then Vickie be a permanent GM to be honest.

seems like its just a cheap way to get Edge more heat.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wow, the WWE is really going forward with this Jericho/Miz Tag-Team bullshit.
> 
> The Miz should be defending his own fucking title!!!


he cant defend it till danielson wins his title shot


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

trm301433 said:


> what about flavor flave does he have no power tonite ???


Would you honestly give that man power?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

EBboy™;8401560 said:


> :lmao Edge gets heat on his own


Edge got no heat during the Edge/Christian confrontation on Smackdown and
he got no heat last week.

He needed Vickie.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Miz & Y2J are only reason to watch RAW period.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

orton is gonna rko vicky by the end of this fued


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I.. are you saying you would rather Flava Flav doing something stupid than Meatloaf doing something stupid?


Yeah, fuck them both! The only guest host i ever liked was Trish because she was my fave ever Diva!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'll say it again, please choose ryder edge ... choose your edge hedge


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> I.. are you saying you would rather Flava Flav doing something stupid than Meatloaf doing something stupid?


No. Its just retarded that Meat Loaf had no relevance to anything and wasted time in a cringe-worthy segment. Like if its Flava yeah hes the guest host, but don't add more useless crap from non relevant people.

And BTW, I think Meat Loaf and his music sucks ass.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't get me started on how the Steelers suck ass.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> only i dont like so far was how bad this guy sold the rko -___-


He sold it better than I thought he would but it still sucked. WWE really should pick their celebs more carefully


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> orton is gonna rko vicky by the end of this fued


It'll be visually awesome, i still wanted her to get GlamSlammed tho :sad:


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Vickie looks like shes lost weight guys. Don't hate. Shes actually fuckable now. 

This new storyline has SCSA/Mcmahon fued written all over it.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

No Big Ben?

Guess WWE does not want him back...


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd take Vickie over any of the shitty celeb guest hosts, Vickie knows how to get heat from fans. I'm surprised that WWE is going through with this JeriMiz Bullshit when The Miz should be defending his title. I mean when was the last time Miz defended his title? What happened to the sixty day no title defense rule?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Vickie is the best heel on the roster. Her heat is just astronomical..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JE-REE-CHO!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

This could be a really good match if given time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't wait to hear a combined Jerimiz theme.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jericho has appeared. Raw has just improved so much!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho is obv winning this, just hope Hart Dynasty go over at the PPV like they should.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sydney Aradi said:


> I'd take Vickie over any of the shitty celeb guest hosts, Vickie knows how to get heat from fans. I'm surprised that WWE is going through with this JeriMiz Bullshit when The Miz should be defending his title. I mean when was the last time Miz defended his title? What happened to the sixty day no title defense rule?


He defends it at house shows.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Anybody else notice Jericho lost some weight? He's looking great.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Sydney Aradi said:


> I'd take Vickie over any of the shitty celeb guest hosts, Vickie knows how to get heat from fans. I'm surprised that WWE is going through with this JeriMiz Bullshit when The Miz should be defending his title. I mean when was the last time Miz defended his title? What happened to the sixty day no title defense rule?


i thought it was 30days?


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

and the steelers in the same pack....hummmm thinking vince likes nothing but losers !!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Look at Nat.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love me some Nattie


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Sheik said:


> Anybody else notice Jericho lost some weight? He's looking great.


I was just thinking that.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The amount of heat Vickie gets is just unparallelled in the current roster.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Jericho and Tyson to go over, Bret to take US title, HD to keep all 3


----------



## Mr_Durden (Mar 13, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> Robert Paulson in the hoooouuuuuusssseeeee :lmao


In project mayhem we have no names


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Hope Jiz win the tag titles


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

DH Smith is fucking awful.

Tyson Kidd is meh.

Natalya is easily the biggest talent of the Hart Dynasty.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THNC said:


> Edge got no heat during the Edge/Christian confrontation on Smackdown and
> he got no heat last week.
> 
> He needed Vickie.


All they needed to do was give him a month to get heat, he turned heel out of the blue, and the fans were confused as fuck... plus his promo last week was gold, how could you not like that... and he didn't really do anything.. "heelish" yet, except maybe spear Orton.

All Vickie does is accelerate the process, and quite honestly bring Edge back to a place he shouldn't have gone back to after what happened last year... but whatever...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> The amount of heat Vickie gets is just unparallelled in the current roster.


I think Derek describe it perfectly, it was Nuclear Heat:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

Vince for the love of god choose your celebs more carefully, what if Miley Cyrus hosts RAW.....god help us if she does.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Yess..... keep banging on the apron Nattie..

....Eeeexcellent.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheik said:


> Anybody else notice Jericho lost some weight? He's looking great.


Yep, hope he loses a bit more though. Natalya is looking beautiful as always too.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh no, please don't make it Bret vs Miz, that would be so sad to see.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Hope Kidd goes over tonight and challenges Miz for the title next week, the reaction for the Hart Dynasty should be incredible.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> DH Smith is fucking awful.
> 
> Tyson Kidd is meh.
> 
> Natalya is easily the biggest talent of the Hart Dynasty.


Give DH Smith a break. He is still very young. Wrestling is in his blood. He will get better. Was Randy Orton amazing when he first debuted? No it took him a few years to start getting good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wooooo jericho wins!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Phase one complete


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JeriMiz for tag champs and DH Smith sucks


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> DH Smith is fucking awful.
> 
> Tyson Kidd is meh.
> 
> Natalya is easily the biggest talent of the Hart Dynasty.


I agree, when it's all said and done she'd probably have held more titles than both of them combined.


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

good match up I must say, well any match with Chris Jericho is good. Why hasn't he gotten a three disc DVD yet?! He is worthy of one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I figured it would be Jericho vs. Tyson...so not the match I was expecting. Whatever though, they'll probably give Jericho and Miz the titles just so Jericho has something to do for a little while. The titles are meaningless as there are no teams in the division.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Why does Batista look like a Robber ?. Probs a Pantie Thief


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

MR. Money, titles, and bitches!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Batista! Stay away from that loser!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ok so I thought guest hosts were done with???


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

jericoh is so amazing


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

As much as a I love Jericho and Miz aka JerAwesome (c), Hart Dynasty deserves a title reign that lasts longer than a month. Four Months would be an ideal title reign for the Hart Dynasty.

JerAwesome does not need to win the titles at Over the Limit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They should have New York as guest host.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

dug2356 said:


> Why does Batista look like a Robber ?. Probs a Pantie Thief


he just came out of the divas locker room.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Sydney Aradi said:


> good match up I must say, well any match with Chris Jericho is good. Why hasn't he gotten a three disc DVD yet?! He is worthy of one!!!!!!!!!


I think he'd want Chris Benoit to feature on such a dvd since their matches were some of the best Jericho had in WWF/E and we know how likely that is


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Give DH Smith a break. He is still very young. Wrestling is in his blood. He will get better. Was Randy Orton amazing when he first debuted? No it took him a few years to start getting good.


He, at least, had charisma.

DH Smith always has that goofy, "happy to be here" smile on his face and oversells pretty badly.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

killacamt said:


> ok so I thought guest hosts were done with???


No one said they were done.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sydney Aradi said:


> good match up I must say, well any match with Chris Jericho is good. Why hasn't he gotten a three disc DVD yet?! He is worthy of one!!!!!!!!!


I'm also waiting patiently.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Fuck Vickie Guerrero. Ugly bitch.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

raw promoting smackdown??

took them like forever


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh shit, Rey vs. Punk on Smackdown, hoping it's the main event.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Flav and Truth


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

They're actually plugging Smackdown on RAW? WTF


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh for fuck's sake...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh god, Truth out with Flav..


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk/Mysterio on SD before their PPV match ? why ?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ghost of R-Truth is back again...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh god brothers retarded


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

holy god my tv is muted tell me when its over


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh My Gosh 
please get off my screen


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> No one said they were done.


Guest Hosts have no authority & Vickie is now GM of Raw so what is the actual point of the hosts? They should just end it.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Sydney Aradi said:


> good match up I must say, well any match with Chris Jericho is good. Why hasn't he gotten a three disc DVD yet?! He is worthy of one!!!!!!!!!


I agree!


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Whats Up Remix with Flav!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

this damn critter


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Good pop for R-Truth.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

What's up?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ROFL!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Punk vs Mysterio on TV is a good idea. 

Punk/Mysterio = Ratings!


Milk this feud for all its worth Vince.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao

Flavor Flav remix! 

ahahhahahahaha


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That sound you hear is Civil Rights Pioneers spinning in their graves!!!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

What's up? Yeah Boy!

fpalm


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol regal hiding behind the ring.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, Boy! And did i just spot Regal?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Get me my cyanide capsule


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

He stole Boogeyman's clock.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I actually like Swagger,But..Big Show for World champ plz!?.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I remember when they made her the scapegoat for Raw's early failure after last year's draft and fired her off of Raw. Now they think it's time to bring her back and hope everyone forgets the firing? Oh well.

Flavor Flav...quite possibly the second ugliest man in the world. Perhaps the guest hosts will disappear completely soon. "The Worlds Strongest Chud" Mark Henry still holds the ugliest man award.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm waiting for new york....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why does he always wear that big ass clock?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW
this was sooo bad
R-truth come on now


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Vickie needs to teach this boy how to work the audience.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

ANOTHER PLUG TONIGHT


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> Guest Hosts have no authority & Vickie is now GM of Raw so what is the actual point of the hosts? They should just end it.


The WWE apparently thinks they bring in ratings.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Nine Tails? the Pokemon?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Ninetales?*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wtf is he talking about?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ugh, orton rko him please


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

The Raw celeb thing is just horrid.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Once again, it's PG! Kids won't watch your shit!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

well flava is the greatest hype man of all time


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Where is Chuck D when you need him?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

well at least he is charismatic


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING ON SOMEONE HELP ME DO BLACK PEOPLE LIKE THIS GUY


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

What is this tool saying?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

An RKO is what's up.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Time for a 'WHAT' chant

Or possibly a 'WTF' chant :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

For once, a guest host is schilling for his show and I actually want to see it. We've needed a scary, but thought provoking show for years now since Tales from the Crypt went away.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why does he always wear that big ass clock?


Crack.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

At this point, Jericho would have interrupted and verbally berated

SCSA would have stunnered

Orton would have RKOd

....Why is this acceptable?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If I wanted to kill myself during that opening segment, I wanna chop my own head off right now.

That was dreadful.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao they had to cut Flavs mic because he wouldn't shut up.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

cutting flavs mic? priceless


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol Jobber Regal just gets thrown in anywhere these days.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ha ha at the sheeple. I can never understand a word Flav says.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

COLONS!!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks goodness it's over.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Did anyone understand a fucking thing that mutant just said?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Colons? Wtf


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holy shit, The Colons are actually on Raw.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

COLON POWER!!!!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

The colons!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

In the words of Jericho, would you please shut the hell up.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Carlito will not be ignored!*

Colons are here!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Primo and Carlito

Or in cole's words Carlo....seriously


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Primo and Carlo? :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

THE COLONS!!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Carlito and Primo are with Dibiase!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that is not cool.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

flava flav for commentary


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> well at least he is charismatic


He is hiphop's best hype man for a reason.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I wonder when Joe Hennig will debut.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

they cut flaves mic hahahaha


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This guy... is so bad on commentary and the mic... that it's almost funny...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

...don't tell me the Colon's are Dibiase's new Virgil's....


LMAO Flav is awesome on comentary


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wohoo The Colons are back together?! I thought they flew into the jobber vortex of doom.

Anytime R-Truth gets his ass kicked, a homeless pet in the world is saved. I likie


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Michael Cole forgot Carlito's name. That's how you know he doesn't matter anymore.


lmfao did he say "It's not a green card"?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I only got to see the end of Randy/Edge's segment,What did I miss from the beginning?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol "they just broke my mans back"


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Colons


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmfao at flavs commentary


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am now in fucking love with Teddy again. Awesome. I love where this story is going.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

VIRGILS!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> I wonder when Joe Hennig will debut.


Not soon enough. :cussin:


Ted Dibiase Jr owns!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

carlito needs to get rid of those dumb pants


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DiBiase paid for something he could have done himself? rofl..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Interesting...I like it, I like it a lot.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

wwe is really getting boring these days. when is hhh coming back


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING ON SOMEONE HELP ME DO BLACK PEOPLE LIKE THIS GUY


I'm black and I dislike him so I guess no. Don't worry his fellow group member from Public Enemy, Chuck D dislikes what he does t0o.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Paying off puerto ricans to do your dirty work. Is this the message WWE is sending to our youth?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

He just gave them both work visas.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Carlito's the new Virgil, there goes my expectations.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Hearing Flavor Flav on the mic reminds me of "How much does this guy weigh?" :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

David Hart Smith in singles!?,I like it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why does he always wear that big ass clock?


He thinks he's "Chronos: Master of Time"?

He wants to be a DC villain?

He's building up his neck muscles?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Colons are officially heel which is good, funny hearing Flav on commentary but Maryse>>>>>Flav!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

That Template next to Edge was of Christian. Though i doubt its gonna happen.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Louie85TX said:


> I only got to see the end of Randy/Edge's segment,What did I miss from the beginning?


some musician named Meatloaf came out and plugged his new cd and sang a song for Orton.
when he tried to get Orton to sing with em, he got an RKO (looked like a stunner)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Colons are officially heel which is good, funny hearing Flav on commentary but Maryse>>>>>Flav!


I'd rather see New York as host. LOL, she already can beat the Bellas.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

That segment could have been decent if not for Flav's commentary.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol @ Flav sayin' 'if i weighed 4 more pounds i'd get in and help my man'


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Postage said:


> Paying off puerto ricans to do your dirty work. Is this the message WWE is sending to our youth?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

How long until JoMo starts calling them The Colons (American-English pronunciation) again?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like they're going to give Carlito one more chance before being cut


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Was Flava Flav SUPPOSED to do/say half the shit he did/said? Lol. Facepalm television at it's finest.

I love Teddy and his little envelopes.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

dug2356 said:


> That Template next to Edge was of Christian. Though i doubt its gonna happen.


that would be too good to be true, a heel christian.
but after the promo they had on smackdown really really not happening


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I guess DiBiase will kinda have his own stable/faction like how Punk has the SES. Instead I see DiBiase using certain guys to do his dirty work and pay them week by week. WWE could bring in former wrestlers for one time appearances to do DiBiase's dirty work. It won't really be a stable aside from his brother and Joe Henning but it will seem like one. I'm liking this gimmick he has too now.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

So much racism is one segment 
my heart


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> How long until JoMo starts calling them The Colons (American-English pronunciation) again?


only if he does it in his heel voice ... "you are the ... COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOlons"


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

[email protected] Michael Cole flubbing it yet again and calling Carlito "Carlos". Carlos and Primo, eh? Kind of catchy...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'd rather see New York as host. LOL, she already can beat the Bellas.


I'd mark out for New York! Divas Championship is getting a video package? Oh it's just a package for Eve.....


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Video package for Eve? Who cares?


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

*facepalm* I'm cringing at Flavor Flav at the moment...please Randy RKO this idiot!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, Maryse.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Botches aside, Eve is gorgeous


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

That last segement would be perfect for a lesson on social sterotypes.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Keezers said:


> Video package for Eve? Who cares?


Right she's a nobody


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this guy is prolly some indy jobber


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Video package for a Diva? :shocked:

When was the last time that happened? I don't even remember Michelle getting that treatment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is up with Maryse's hair?
Geez.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is that see-through?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hearing J.R.'s voice is great.
I don't care what it's for. 
We just need him back on commentary.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The funny thing is: Maryse has a black belt in real life.


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

maryse is so yummy haha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lovin' this Maryse vid! Interesting stuff.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Maryse just owned him LOL. TRY HARDER?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That explains why Maryse can't wrestle.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Some instructor he is, getting owned by a diva.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao good lord*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And that is why we should hit women.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Maryse>>>>all


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It really helps if the Guest Hosts watched the show before the show up, so they know when to shut up. I did laugh a little though when Flava went right for the commentary after he was pretty much cut off on the mic.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> Video package for a Diva? :shocked:
> 
> When was the last time that happened? I don't even remember Michelle getting that treatment.


She did, when she was feuding with Mickie.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Keezers said:


> Video package for Eve? Who cares?


I would


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

Flavor Flav might be the worst guest host in RAW history so far. He makes me wanna puke.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is it bad that I want to see Vickie get RKO'd?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Divas in segments? What did I miss the last 5 months?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> The funny thing is: Maryse has a black belt in real life.


Yep! Jacqueline also had a black belt in Tae-Kwan-Do (sp?) but atleast she actually incorporated it into her moveset.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

That instructor was probably some struggling local competitor, getting his ass kicked by one of the least talented divas won't help his credibility.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> She did, when she was feuding with Mickie.


Fair enough, shows how memorable she is :lmao


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is it bad that I want to see Vickie get RKO'd?


I think that is what the WWE wants you to think, so no it's not bad.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Divas in segments? What did I miss the last 5 months?


Well Maryse always gets segments and mic time, Eve has started to get the same treatment after she won the title.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Keezers said:


> That instructor was probably some struggling local competitor, getting his ass kicked by one of the least talented divas won't help his credibility.


No, but if he's a face, the promoter can always start a storyline with some heel, and if he's a heel, then he can start making a shit-ton of excuses about what happened...


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is it bad that I want to see Vickie get RKO'd?


nawww last time she was on raw...she always got speared by edge...haha so i would like to see that happen again haha


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is it bad that I want to see Vickie get RKO'd?


Not as bad as the certain knowledge that she'd sell it worse than Meat Loaf


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol at them even trying to build up Fatal Four Way. The PPV name and concept is already a fail. Way to go WWE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I wonder what is happening on TNA?........oh wait


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

Maryse>Eve Torres IMO. At least Maryse has personality. I fear that Eve is going to be shoved down our throats like John Cena which is why I have nicknamed her Eve Cena because she is starting to get the John Cena treatment.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anyone care about Buzz Aldrin? No offense.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I would MTFO if Buzz Aldrin hosted RAW in that space suit.

LMFAO @ Mark Henry!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mark Henry just hit an American Hero with a chair.


Commercial free makes me happy.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> That last segement would be perfect for a lesson on social sterotypes.


Lol so true. Rich white guy paying the ethnics for dong his dirty work, and your typical black rappers.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Mark Henry killed Buzz Aldrin.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol PSA


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I THOUGHT WE WERE DONE WITH HOSTS?????


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AlienatedFlea said:


> nawww last time she was on raw...she always got speared by edge...haha so i would like to see that happen again haha


I'm just sad she won't get GlamSlammed :sad: assuming she doesn't appear on SmackDown again.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

WOO WOOOOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

WWE's really been on a groove lately in keeping me entertained. Don't mean to sound cliche, but shits been feeling attitude era-esque lately.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Zack getting jobber entrance, who's beating him down tonight?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Buzz better cut a promo on Neil


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Do I hear Ryder's music? Fuck yeah.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I wonder what is happening on TNA?........oh wait


lol, nice one

and Ryder gets no entrance :sad:


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

how is he still in employed at wwe


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

OHHHHHH RAAAAADDDIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

EDIT - This could be a good match.

I like what both these guys do in the ring.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Does anyone care about Buzz Aldrin? No offense.


I actually do. Space, astronomy and such is amazingly interesting.

Commercial free Raw is pretty awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I wonder what is happening on TNA?........oh wait


*Why kick 'em while they are down?


Leave that stuff out of the thread please. 



*feel free to post it in the Rants section though  **


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Is this all gail kim is good for now?


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

ryders wants some chocolate haha


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Has Ryder won a match since he left ECW? :/


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

yea wwe seems to be making some changes, that the fans have wanted, slowly but atleast feels like they r trying


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gail Kim :yum:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Snooki for Ryders new valet!


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

This could actually be decent if they give it time. ( I bet they wouldn't.)


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Was hoping for Ryder to win a match but now its Bourne he can go **** Himself


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I know a girl who looks just like Alicia.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I will mark if Bourne walks off with Gail and Alicia.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Sheik said:


> WWE's really been on a groove lately in keeping me entertained. Don't mean to sound cliche, but shits been feeling attitude era-esque lately.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.

Evan Bourne!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck, no matter who loses I'll be pissed off


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

trm301433 said:


> how is he still in employed at wwe


because he's gonna be golden when the jersey shore comes back


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why kick 'em while they are down?
> 
> 
> Leave that stuff out of the thread please.
> ...


it was a joke...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> I actually do. Space, astronomy and such is amazingly interesting.
> 
> Commercial free Raw is pretty awesome.


He was on 30 Rock last week and yelled at the moon.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Dear Evan,


PLEASE do NOT job to Ryder.

(and I like Ryder)


--Dalexian


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rough Rider FTW!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Luv me some Evan! This couls actually be a good match, hopefully Bourne gets the win here!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I saw Sheila E. wearing Zach's pants when she was Prince's drummer in the 80's.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Sheik said:


> WWE's really been on a groove lately in keeping me entertained. Don't mean to sound cliche, but shits been feeling attitude era-esque lately.


Based on what? Meatloaf?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Gail Kim is fine as hell.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What have they reduce Gail too?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Bourne squashed someone!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am stunned that people find Gail Kim attractive. Bizarre.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So I guess they're going to be pairing Zack with Alicia.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok? That Shooting Star Press connect was like WTF!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Shooting star press oh yess.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope some day they will push bourne soley so i can watch him wrestle a longer match

Edit: Gail sooooo fine *drools*


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I'm just sad she won't get GlamSlammed :sad: assuming she doesn't appear on SmackDown again.


seeing how buzz is guest host next week...im sure vickie is just on raw this week and thats it...


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

What the hell was Ryder trying to do ? you dont try getting up halfway through a top rope move.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

good lord that shooting star press is beautiful


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So much for Woooh Woooh Wooah!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That was a fucking awesome finish, mainly because Bourne hit the SSP on Ryder while he was getting up. Looked cool.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

zach ryder bocthed the move


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Amunti said:


> Based on what? Meatloaf?


No, based on how entertained I am with the feuds and storylines. Fuck meatloaf.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I am stunned that people find Gail Kim attractive. Bizarre.


Really?

She is good for an asian women.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Evan Bourne and Gail Kim the new Esa Rios & Lita.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

perro said:


> I hope some day they will push bourne soley so i can watch him wrestle a longer match


same here, remember his matches in ECW? they were really good.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Amunti said:


> Based on what? Meatloaf?


Nah, the booking's been pretty nice.

I've been definitely liking RAW more lately.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I am stunned that people find Gail Kim attractive. Bizarre.


I'm stunned that people would NOT find Gail Kim attractive, i'm gay and i too think she's stunning!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweet Gail Kim & Evan Bourne are a pair now. Hopefully WWE has this stick,and have Bourne look more relevant with a valet.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i liked how u werent sure if bourne was gonna miss or not, but the impact looked greater with ryders perchin up


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

trm301433 said:


> zach ryder bocthed the move


no he didn't ... he didn't want to oversell the kick that long.

he was getting up but was in the position to go back down fast to not injure bourne


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Some white guys think all Asian women are attractive.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow bourne as colons have all taken their names off the jobber list


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

asain girls all look alike


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Really?
> 
> She is good for an asian women.


Asian chicks are hot bro don't hate :no.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Really?
> 
> *She is good for an asian women.*


WTF

She is Good For Any woman!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think I saw Sheila E. wearing Zach's pants when she was Prince's drummer in the 80's.


Haha!
And the fact that you know who Sheila E. is, 
is just awesome!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> no he didn't ... he didn't want to oversell the kick that long.
> 
> he was getting up but was in the position to go back down fast to not injure bourne


Made the SSP look alot better tho, i thought it was a fuck up at first.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Swag said:


> Wow bourne as colons have all taken their names off the jobber list


Doubt it


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

THNC said:


> Some white guys think all Asian women are attractive.


Well I'm black and I usually don't find Asian Women that attractive but Gail Kim can get it.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol, how short is Bourne if Gail's the same height as him? OK, I assume she was in heels but even so


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NXT has a new theme?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Gail Kim looked beautiful tonight! Be interesting to see if they pair her with Evan... perhaps an intergender match between the 4 next week?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> no he didn't ... he didn't want to oversell the kick that long.
> 
> he was getting up but was in the position to go back down fast to not injure bourne


Exactly. He didn't botch but actually sold the move better after a delayed climb to the top ropes.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Swag said:


> Wow bourne as colons have all taken their names off the jobber list


Isn't it great!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

perro said:


> WTF
> 
> She is Good For Any woman!


Ok my bad.

This guy might hate all Asian women. I was putting him in his place!


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Nah, the booking's been pretty nice.
> 
> I've been definitely liking RAW more lately.


Guess I'm not seeing it. I like the Cena-Batista thing but everything else feels kinda lame. 
I dunno ... I'm trying to give it a chance though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

First elimination on NXT tomorrow.


Goodbye Tarver.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

5 move cena


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The champ is here, guys!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's about time we get some champ. 



*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was a really cool shot.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

THNC said:


> Some white guys think all Asian women are attractive.


iam half black


and i find that the majority of young Asian women are ether hot as hell or irresistibly Cute


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Im willing to bet his new Twitter account is gonna be mentioned tonight.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cena's pops are so high pitched. It's crazy those high pitched squeals. Kids WORSHIP Cena


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Please no Cena promo and a straight up "So and so is the stipulation"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I think Gail Kim looked beautiful tonight! Be interesting to see if they pair her with Evan... perhaps an intergender match between the 4 next week?


Hopefully, just so i can see Gail wrestle!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Derek said:


> First elimination on NXT tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Goodbye Tarver.


You sure?

Something tells me he lasts another week and someone else is given the boot.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

please sheamus come out and drop a few fellas and oi oi's


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

virus21 said:


> What have they reduce Gail too?


A diva.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

"The controversial John Cena."


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> First elimination on NXT tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Goodbye Tarver.


 Unfortunately


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Haha!
> And the fact that you know who Sheila E. is,
> is just awesome!


Yeah, I'm a big Prince fan. So, I know who she is.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow that's alot of boos and cheers, so wierd


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cant wait for sheamus to interrupt


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> You sure?
> 
> Something tells me he lasts another week and someone else is given the boot.


Has to be him, next "logical" choice would be Daniel Bryan, and we all know that's not happening.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rice9999 said:


> NXT has a new theme?


they use that song as their 2nd theme.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Please no Cena promo and a straight up "So and so is the stipulation"


...Sorry about OUR damn luck!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a special occasion, Cena got Twitter!!! S'pose he's making it a triple threat then?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

RAW has been extremely impressive lately. I've been very entertained with it thus far.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Why does this sound like a presidential speech?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Has to be him, next "logical" choice would be Daniel Bryan, and we all know that's not happening.


Stranger things have happened.

Who knows maybe Sheffield could be eliminated or maybe Heath Slater. Who knows.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

very decent show so far, nice promo's


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

We get it Cena! Hurry da fuck up with the stipulation.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I quit match.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

dave batista must really be leaving after the ppv.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I Quit Match


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Batista FTW!...I'll miss him


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Well, now, we know who's going to win.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

In a Bra and Panties Match...Damn it I was close.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh for the love of christ no... please no....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Grrrr


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

I quit match how inventive


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, i think everyone pretty much guessed that it was gonna be an I Quit match.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> In a Bra and Panties Match...Damn it I was close.


That would have been classic!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

jar of mayo lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should be a good match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SHEAMUS~!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Human Jar or Mayonnaise lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Human jar of mayonnaise.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, I'm a big Prince fan. So, I know who she is.


My friend's dad is this guy:








.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

FELLA


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

FELLA!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully Batista wins and shocks the shit outta everyone and keeps it for like a year!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I was thinking an ironman match for a little, but I quit makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL they're laughing at his ass!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

you want to taunt me fella? lol


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

"You Wanna thank me fella" LMAO


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

We got a fella!!!


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Fella ...


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

stip matches in the WWE mean nothing Jericho had a stip match not too very long ago that said if he was beaten he could never be on RAW again


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Check off "fella".

EDIT - And "Dobya Dobya E".


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I am alright with an I Quit match, it was either that or an Ironman to the end the feud and I honestly don't think they could have been able to put on a good Ironman match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

John Cena doing some maudlin schtick....Time to put out the garbage and go to the bathroom.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Dobya dobya e championship.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> I was thinking an ironman match for a little, but I quit makes a lot more sense.


I cant see Batista being able to go for an hour......that came out wrong


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess this will count as build for Fatal 4 Way? lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Now, how is this going to work?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> My friend's dad is this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wanna talk about Dez, because I ordered his book 2 years ago, and I still haven't gotten it!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

MARK HENRY?!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ROFL @ daves selling that push


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MIZARK!!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool Aid returns from nowhere.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pussy Monster vs Ratings Monster!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What in the world????


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mark Henry?...


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Did Batista just jump backwards?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF

LOL @ that oversell flip by batista


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao at the late selling by Batista.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol wtf was that batista?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mark Henry?...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Mark Henry wtf?

Lol nice fall back by Batista.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

perro said:


> I cant see Batista being able to go for an hour......that came out wrong


Well it depends on the age of the Diva he's with at the time lol!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Mark Henry?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Mark Henry?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm at the overexaggeration by Batista when Henry pushed him...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

mark henry wtf. i didnt believe raw could still suprise me.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Umm, Mark Henry? Oh please ...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's Mizark!!!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lmao Mark Henry was kind of random as hell.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Well that was random


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

lol at Batista's overselling


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Henry wtf?! They couldn't be bother to look over the roster to see who else there is?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

World's Strongest CHUD saves the day..


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Edge and Vickie relationship again. GOD NO!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Maybe we will finally see the Mark Henry vs Batista match that had all the build up and never happened at The Great American Bash in 2006.


hmm...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If Vickie knows whats good for her she'll stay away lol!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mark Henry can barely move. How the fuck does that guy still have a spot on the roster?


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

Edge's partner....EDDIE GUERRERO...biggest swerve ever


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vickie is going to be his partner.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd f*ck Vickie ... who's with me???


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

dcrisp09 said:


> Edge's partner....EDDIE GUERRERO...biggest swerve ever


thats not even funny


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Bring in Chavo, La Familia!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> Henry wtf?! They couldn't be bother to look over the roster to see who else there is?


Henry was the most likely person. he is good friends with Cena.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

dcrisp09 said:


> Edge's partner....EDDIE GUERRERO...biggest swerve ever


Dude come on...


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

rated rko will strike vickie  i marked it haha


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

dcrisp09 said:


> Edge's partner....EDDIE GUERRERO...biggest swerve ever


No...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I love the opening video for wm 26, it was so sick.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Amunti said:


> I'd f*ck Vickie ... who's with me???


As long as she doesn't scream excuse me, sure.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can someone get a sig of Batista selling that push. 
That was hilarious!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Amunti said:


> I'd f*ck Vickie ... who's with me???


Lonely ass club man...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i like that promo, im thinking some wierd serve is going down


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

dcrisp09 said:


> Edge's partner....EDDIE GUERRERO...biggest swerve ever


Fuck off. :no:


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe Ted Dibiase as Edge's partner?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Vickie is gonna be his partner


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Edge is lame.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vickie he isn't just any snake, he's a viper lol!


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

Edge and Orton tag teaming again im calling it


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Amunti said:


> I'd f*ck Vickie ... who's with me???


Matt Striker


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Can someone get a sig of Batista selling that push.
> That was hilarious!


This.
I'm still laughing


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, I jested about Owen Hart joining Bret to take on Vince months back and people loved it. Someone jests about Eddie and everyone is upset. Too soon, guy. Too soon.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Lonely ass club man...


You wouldn't hit it?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Gobelty Gooker as Edge's Partner, it's Hector Guerrero after all.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Is it me or does Cena sound like a mix between HBK & Denzel Washington??


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Curt Hawkins will be Edges partner


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> You wouldn't hit it?


I'm all over that .. like white on rice.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

torriesthebest said:


> Is it me or does Cena sound like a mix between HBK & Denzel Washington??


its you


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Gobelty Gooker as Edge's Partner, it's Hector Guerrero after all.


Doesn't he work for TNA?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> You wouldn't hit it?


Eddie Guerrero is jacking off to this picture in heaven as we speak.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dcrisp09 said:


> Edge's partner....EDDIE GUERRERO...biggest swerve ever


Not Cool....



Keezers said:


> Bring in Chavo, La Familia!


Why not? It would be good for him, give him something to do again for awhile.



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Maybe Ted Dibiase as Edge's partner?


Would be a good choice, maybe get some heat from Vickie.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

I just saw Zeus in that promo for Nite Tales.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahahaha it's time for the Awesome One


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Kidd will win because Miz has not defending his title since Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How long has been US champ?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

So, Kidd beats Miz, and Miz picks Natalya as his opponent?

Or Bret? :no:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

More Nattie:yum:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

tyson needs to just shave that shit, amirite?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Tyson will win and then Bret will get a US title match in Canada....I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Is everyone happy the US Title will be defended now?


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

i fucken hate his haircut Jesus Christ


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I just missed the last 30 mins...anything important happen?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't wait for Nighttales,Miz!!,I'm getting Red dead..Day1


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn i still mark when Miz's theme hits it's badass.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh that was crap


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That was quick.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

omg he got buried!!!!!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Owen Pin


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> How long has been US champ?


Like 220+ days or so, check wikipedia.
Miz will retain next week obv.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm what the hell?!

He facing Bret!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck, too short


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fucking awesome pin by Kidd!


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

Natalya had more face time on RAW tonight than Cena


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

My computer restarted, what happened?


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> You wouldn't hit it?


haha /gag haha


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What a shock, he picked Bret!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How can Canadians be in contention for the UNITED STATES title?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

bret hart

big push for the miz


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Natalya is gonna kick the miz's ass....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Miz vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Yep, Bret.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

I wanna fuck Natalya so bad


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Loved Miz's little bark! Miz Vs. Bret!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bret Hart.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

"OWEN!" wow...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This has got to be a dream come true for The Awesome One.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

watchme said:


> Natalya had more face time on RAW tonight than Cena


And thats bad why?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Natalya is smoking as usual.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

miz vs bret hart next week


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Miz vs Bret Hart

5 star match!


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> I wanna fuck Natalya so bad


^^ This ...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> How can Canadians be in contention for the UNITED STATES title?


The same reason most the European title holder's were American.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The ode to Owen was awesome!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bret in the ring again. Nightmare flashes of Bret vs Vince currently running through my head. God help us all..


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Bret vs Miz!?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

So thought he was going to pick Nattie! Would have been awesome.
Does this mean Bret will be the new US champ? :lmao


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Who said Miz was main event material?

Its obvious WWE has zero faith in his wrestling ability and uses him merely as a mouthpiece


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Miz should have picked Jim Neidhart


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

The match that never happened! Batista vs Mark Henry! Tonight!

I can't wait!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Well Miz is losing the US Title next week. Bret Hart will end his career as United States Champion. Maybe afterwards Bret Hart will give it up and there will be a US Title Tournament. All I know is that Bret is going to end it in his home country and become US Champion.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Batista/Henry will certainly be a technical masterpiece...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

watchme said:


> Natalya had more face time on RAW tonight than Cena


I loved it!



perro said:


> Natalya is gonna kick the miz's ass....


If only.
I just hope Mark doesn't jump on Batista and injure him again. :sad:


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

wheres hornswoggle


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh dear lord.*


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

is Natalya the manager , valet, or braintrust of that group and why isnt she wrestling


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Lawls Mark Henry didn't even get a pop when he was announced to face Batista.


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

What if Bret wins?? That would be awesome.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i think somehow bret will redeem himself from his fight with vince, and now forever leave the ring and go out owning miz, possibly. *shrugs*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> The match that never happened! Batista vs Mark Henry! Tonight!
> 
> I can't wait!


4 years in the making!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I want Nattie's hair. <3

And wtf at all these random fucking stipulations. "If the Miz loses he gets to chose who he defends his title against". LOL.

Bret versus Miz should be... interesting.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Miz vs Bret Hart
> 
> 5 star match!


Obviously not but it'll be better than his match with Vince. Well it can't be worse can it? *CAN IT?*


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

watchme said:


> is Natalya the manager , valet, or braintrust of that group and why isnt she wrestling


She can be whatever she wants to be aslong as she's on my tv every Monday night.Rather see her compete though.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mark Henry better not be main eventing


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

trm301433 said:


> wheres hornswoggle


lmao really?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

OT=Red Dead!,was getting the 360 version but i think i'll go for ps3 version


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

trm301433 said:


> wheres hornswoggle


smackdown man


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> 4 years in the making!


This is going to blow Cena vs Batista at Wrestlemania 26 *out of the water!*


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn the miz is rubbing shoulders with jericho and bret hart in friggin canada

and morrison in with the jobbers about the rookies, who saw that 1 year ago


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

watchme said:


> Natalya had more face time on RAW tonight than Cena


Yeah, like anyone's looking at her face :yum:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheFlamingHetero said:


> What if Bret wins?? That would be awesome.


No it would not be awesome!



Hammertron said:


> i think somehow bret will redeem himself from his fight with vince, and now forever leave the ring and go out owning miz, possibly. *shrugs*


I doubt it....



Victor_J said:


> Lawls Mark Henry didn't even get a pop when he was announced to face Batista.


Let's hope he doesn't injure Batista by jumping on him.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Frankly when it comes to The Miz vs. Bret, the match itself is irrelevant. It is all about how the crowd handles it. Cannot wait to see what Jericho does.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

BRYAN!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

...............


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

8 on 4 handicap match ?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

watchme said:


> is Natalya the manager , valet, or braintrust of that group and why isnt she wrestling


I don't know. Would love her as champ more than who they have now




trm301433 said:


> wheres hornswoggle


Far Far Away


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

WIN WADE WIN


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

WTF NXT Rookiers vs Raw's barrel scrapings?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't believe Goldust is still employed.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

NXT is desperate for ratings, so they have them appear on RAW tonight. 

Kinda funny...


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

lol Morrison with the jobbers.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Goldust!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, that's a fucking random team lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm embarrassed for JoMo....


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Um...did Morrison just get a real pop?
Albeit high ptiched but it was definitely there!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Seeing Santino do the trumpet in slow motion is just too funny!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL oh god santino


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL @ em wearin glasses & the slowmo entrance


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I have all the respect in the world for Goldust, but the rookies better not lose to these guys.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Greatest. Stable. Ever


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I HATE when King is like "OMG He's in slow motion how does he do that?!". He sounds absolutely retarded.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hahahaha! That was actually pretty cool! The highlight of the night for me so far sadly.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

They brought Morrison to Raw to team with Yoshi, Goldust & Santino...wat the FUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome slow-mo Team entrance!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Slow Motion Morrison, Tatsu, Goldust, and Santino!! XD these guys should be in a stable. A Morrison, Tatsu, Goldust, Santino stable.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Morrison has been hanging out with the jobbers I see.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

If Danielson loses to Santino I may actually cry :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

jjapples said:


> Um...did Morrison just get a real pop?
> Albeit high ptiched but it was definitely there!


Santino.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

lol morrison turned everyone into clones


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Goldust on RAW!

Mark Henry you got some competition as far as ratings go.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hahahah @ slow motion Goldust.

If Bret was in wrestling shape I would be ecstatic for his match next week.. :[


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> WIN WADE WIN


Hell yeah! Wade to win it all.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow his 3rd night on RAW,and Morrison is already in a filler match.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> NXT is desperate for ratings, so they have them appear on RAW tonight.
> 
> Kinda funny...


Yeah, they are promoting one of their less popular shows on their most popular show....that's idiotic...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Otunga Botched The Tag!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

otunga eve sucks at tagging


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Otunga cannot even tag in without botching.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Otunga botching a tag. Vintage A-List!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Otunga needs way more training.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

he botched the tag again


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

NXT Rookies= Glorified jobbers. DOes anyone remember the MTV thing where they had a similar contest for wrestling jobs?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

a pop for slater?


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

You hear that Slater pop?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow nobody can carry Otunga at all.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Guys .... That was a pop for Morrison


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Fillerrrr. I'm gonna go make some tea, who wants a cup?

Wow, this crowd is shit hot for Morrison tonight.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

jomo definately got the pre-teen squeals.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Does Otunga just have the one trunks. With all that money you'd think he'd be wearing different trunks every week.....


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF? Why did Heath Slater just get a pop?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

New School Fire said:


> Yeah, they are promoting one of their less popular shows on their most popular show....that's idiotic...


No its not that.

It's the fact that they seem kind of desperate to gain some ratings tomorrow.

Promoting a show that does not get ratings is fine by all means.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DRAGON!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol Bryan powering up.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan!!!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Holy Shit! Daniel won!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FEAR THE AMERICAN DRAGON BITCHES!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG HE WON!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

FIRST WWE WIN


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

YES!!! BRYAN WON


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Bryan got a win


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Bryan WON!!!! BRYAN WINS! BRYAN WINS BRYAN WINS!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Santino...the jobber's jobber


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN WON! YESSSSSS! MARK OUT!!! 


















<_<


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

poor santino


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Dragon's first win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

hell has frozen over!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

lol Santino losing to Bryan.
'WHAT A HUGE UPSET'


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

WTF Daniel Bryan actually won!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

his first win..... was against santino -_-


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Daniel Bryan gets a win!

Does this count?

:shocked:


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Finally.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bryans first win Fuck yes


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel Bryan FTMFW!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Serpent01 said:


> WTF? Why did Heath Slater just get a pop?


*He didn't.*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why does Cole LOVE Bryan anywhere else than NXT.
It's really annoying.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck you Michael Cole. 

Dragon <3


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Very very mixed emotions for Danielson's win!


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

santino gets shitted on again by wwe


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I think this will be the start of a winning strike for Bryan.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Fillerrrr. *I'm gonna go make some tea, who wants a cup?*
> 
> Wow, this crowd is shit hot for Morrison tonight.


phfffttt tea is for vegans


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Daniel Bryan gets a win!
> 
> Does this count?
> 
> :shocked:


yeah, he got a win over a WWE Pro


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Had a feeling that Bryans guy would get the win. Can we have a Diva match before Batista/Henry please?


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

I GOT IT!!! EDGE's partner = Hulk Hogan ftw!


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

I find it hilarious that people are marking out for Bryan Danielson pinning Santino.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> WTF? Why did Heath Slater just get a pop?


I'm pretty sure it was JoMo who got the pop


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Dont think that actually counts towards his nxt record but o well great to see.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Had a feeling that Bryans guy would get the win. Can we have a Diva match before Batista/Henry please?


*Let's hope not.*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That was a pointless way to end the losing streak angle Brian had going on. That could have gone somewhere.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole giving credit for Bryan's win to Miz was hilarious.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

it's about damn time he won


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> FEAR THE AMERICAN DRAGON BITCHES!


Why? He ain't nothin'!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> phfffttt tea is for vegans


What about Iced Tea?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Not enough Maryse tonight


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

trm301433 said:


> santino gets shitted on again by wwe


YEAH MAN I HATE WWE FOR MAKING JOBBERS JOB


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Internet geeks get a boner for Bryan winning.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

In other news jomo got a pretty good pop when he entered the ring


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Had a feeling that Bryans guy would get the win. Can we have a Diva match before Batista/Henry please?


Why bro, gotta beat the meat?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> phfffttt tea is for vegans


I couldn't be further from being a vegan if I tried.

Yay Daniel Bryan!  Darren Young is so John Cena mixed with Pauly D from Jersey Shore... it's freaking me out.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Funkyd said:


> I find it hilarious that people are marking out for Bryan Danielson pinning Santino.


I can't speak for everyone, but I'd assume it was all a sarcastic response.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

THNC said:


> Internet geeks get a boner for Bryan winning.


And you get a boner from all the enjoyment you get while posting these comments.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> That was a pointless way to end the losing streak angle Brian had going on. That could have gone somewhere.


Yeah, and i don't even like him.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Why? He ain't nothin'!


Don't say that to his face, you'll get your fucking head kicked in


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wooo sd rebound


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't believe I actually have to say this.. and I've never said it before... but please... stop the boner talk. 




*wow that's fucking embarrassing* *


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

happy sd is actually getting air time on raw


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Edge's partner = Drew McIntyre


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

McIntyre makes top news on the Smackdown Rebound!

McIntyre for World Heavyweight Champion! Book it Vince!

He will be champion by the middle of 2011 no doubt, but I can see it happening sooner.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THNC said:


> Internet geeks get a boner for Bryan winning.


Yeah, has nothing to do with seeing an Indy favorite take the next big step...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

midcard fued getting a video package?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I get a text telling me that Vickie is now the stable GM of Raw.....ouch! That just hurts my head. 

You know. Its really strange how the WWE finds a really perverse way to give us what we want. We constantly say "We want new stars" so they push Sheamus, who has no build up, & Jack Swagger, who was a jobber, straight to the top. Alot of us say "We want Cena to lose" and they end up having him go down to the aforementioned Sheamus, who like I said, came right the fuck out of nowhere. We say "We want Bret Hart back" and they wind up putting him in a weird angle & one of the worst matches in Wrestlemania history. 

And a large portion of us say "We want the guest hosts to stop". Well they take the first step by taking away their power...but then take a giant step back by putting Vickie Guerrero back in charge. Ay-yi-yi, I am not prepared for that. She is just so freaking annoying, hard to watch, & we've been down this road before! We've done the Edge/Vickie power couple before. Its over and done with, time to move onto something new. Vickie's character is overexposed to all hell.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Can see Mcintyre being Edges partner tonight.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it really a win though? He quick pinned someone who is made to look like he isn't a strong competitor. That will probably be the fuel for a Miz promo tomorrow night towards Bryan though, that the win means nothing because of who he pinned.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Funkyd said:


> Why bro, gotta beat the meat?


Nope!



Ashleigh Rose said:


> Yay Daniel Bryan!  Darren Young is so John Cena mixed with Pauly D from Jersey Shore... it's freaking me out.


Pauly D? Now that i think of it...also how about Snooki for Ryders new valet lol?!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

PaulHBK said:


> Edge's partner = Drew McIntyre


Not a bad prediction, actually.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew is just....*splooge*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I can't believe I actually have to say this.. and I've never said it before... but please... stop the boner talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8*D bet that was tough


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Bella Twats...
Boogeyman would be pergect now.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

the bella whores fuck dont they have anything else better to do


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

bella whores and gollum


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Santino makes two appearances on the same RAW!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't imagine how many diseases the Bella Twins have after fucking every guest host.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol @ Flav telling them to speak English, that's rich.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Vlad and Santino would be pretty entertaining.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Kozlov sucks.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Drew is just....*splooge*


Agree.

Good call with whoever suggested he'd be Edge's partner.. sounds like a plan.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Regal, I love you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So I get a text telling me that Vickie is now the stable GM of Raw.....ouch! That just hurts my head.
> 
> You know. Its really strange how the WWE finds a really perverse way to give us what we want. We constantly say "We want new stars" so they push Sheamus, who has no build up, & Jack Swagger, who was a jobber, straight to the top. Alot of us say "We want Cena to lose" and they end up having him go down to the aforementioned Sheamus, who like I said, came right the fuck out of nowhere. We say "We want Bret Hart back" and they wind up putting him in a weird angle & one of the worst matches in Wrestlemania history.
> 
> And a large portion of us say "We want the guest hosts to stop". Well they take the first step by taking away their power...but then take a giant step back by putting Vickie Guerrero back in charge. Ay-yi-yi, I am not prepared for that. She is just so freaking annoying, hard to watch, & we've been down this road before! We've done the Edge/Vickie power couple before. Its over and done with, time to move onto something new. Vickie's character is overexposed to all hell.


but it works out in the end, and Vickie still gets a shitload of heat.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Funny that this Flavour guy is telling someone else to speak English!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised if Edge's partner is McIntyre.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Regal has made me laughed out loud at least three times already, and now he is going to rap?


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

REGAL IS LEGEND


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL regal "arent u ridiculous" omg i lol'ed hard


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

My main man flav...

Regal is awesome!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

they should run an angle were santino get shit on the head and thinks hes russian


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

bust a move hahahahaha


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hahahahahaha :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> 8*D bet that was tough


*Fucking embarrassing is what it was. *


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

FUCK YES REGAL! MARK OUT!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

william regal is the fing man.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mc regal ftw


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That was incredible.

And reminded me of this:





.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)))))))))000000000000000000000000000


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Regal>>>The World LMMFAO!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

"do not stand there regal bust move" that is probably one of the best things I have heard on raw


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG!!!! REGAL!!!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Not a bad prediction, actually.


Why thank you.

LMAO @ Regal fresstyle!


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

regal goes platinum 2010 hahaha


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

Regal is epic...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ghetto Regal!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Regal owns


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

.....oh....my....god...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Regal, layin' it down. Haha. Oh gosh.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow is the WWE really re-building tag teams or should i not hold my breath? LMAO @ Regal!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Regal just became the best part of this Raw by far.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

VINTAGE FUCK MY LIFE LOL


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Regal rapping = awesome


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THAT. WAS. AMAZING.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

That was money.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hahaha Regal makes me a proud Englishman.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Regal>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Flav fo sho!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

VINTAGE William Regal.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Regal rapping was fucking awesome! Best rap I have ever heard. Wish he had punched Flavour man in the face too though.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL WTF is wrong with Cole.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

That was awesome with Regal!

Yay Randy's match nexttt.
EDIT: Perhaps not. Forgot about Mark Henry crap...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

santino, koslov, and bella's tried so hard not laugh


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Regal 4 fucking President


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

"Just Like British Parliament, I'm well hung."

LMAO


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Regal is the Master of Comedy Segments.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Did Regal say something about being hung in that rap? :lmao

PG, my ass.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SPOTLIGHT


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> "do not stand there regal bust move" that is probably one of the best things I have heard on raw


Vlad said it so serious too!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone notice that even Kozlov walked out on Regal? lol.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> LOL WTF is wrong with Cole.


Too many things to list :lmao


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

This one's gonna be one HELL of a Slobber Knocker!!!!















NOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

ewww regal said innapropriate things in that freestyle


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

mark henry needs to f-ing quit


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wtf is batista in a chair for hahaha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Regal 4 fucking President


Regal>>>>>>>>>>Brown, Cameron & Clegg!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

May I ask what in the blue hell took them so long to give us THIS Batista??


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I am kind of starting to like batista's character. he is an awful wrestler, but some of the shit he is doing is hilarious. it's probably partly because he is leaving.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> May I ask what in the blue hell took them so long to give us THIS Batista??


no idea but heel batista owns


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

So Batista can sit there like Henry is one of the divas???

We all know he's gonna win but damn lol


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

GO COMPARE!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Mark Henry vs. Batista. Battle of the pimps


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

So Regal is officially a better rapper than about 40% of today's rappers.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> So Regal is officially a better rapper than about 35% of today's rappers.


Shockingly low number you went for there.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Daniel Bryan winning, Batista with the greatest bump ever for Henry, Regal spitting hot fire, how could anyone not like this episode?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dug2356 said:


> GO COMPARE!!


Was gonna type that!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Batista's whole George Costanza "Let's see how fucking ridiculous I can be before I'm out this piece" thing.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Shockingly low number you went for there.


Yeah I edited it to 40.

40 is about right.

There are lots of good underground rappers, so I figure 40% is about right.


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

Why is Mark Henry hitting an American hero with a steel chair... how does that get him over? lol


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

dug2356 said:


> GO COMPARE!!


LOL, fuck off. I hate that ad...


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Was gonna type that!


Good thing its not a compare typing speeds site then


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's sexual baby...god i miss the sexual chocolate gimmick


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> So Regal is officially a better rapper than about 40% of today's rappers.


Anybody like Trina? Got her new CD and it's amazing. It is actually called Amazin' lol


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow what happened to Mark Henry's pop?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG Buzz Aldrin...no idea why but I marked a little


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I bet Cole is still WTF about Daniel Bryan's win. The signs of Bryan's first win were all there.

1. Volcano in Iceland
2. Oil Spill in the Gulf
3. Cold Weather in May in the Northern States
4. Batista vs. Mark Henry

We just never payed attention to them.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

This match is going to be AMAZING!

5-Star Classic with the 4 years of build up or Else!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't believe how many matches they've squeezed in tonight, is there anyone left to work on Superstars this week?

Oh yeah, the Divas


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

batista is not intimidated


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Batista going nuts!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

"THIS IS WHAT YOU GET FOR DISRESPECTING AN AMERICAN HERO"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Henry taking a beating! Lovin this!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

THAT'S FOR BUZZ ALDRIN!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

mark henry was the one who put out batista for half a year.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Batista has a submission move?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The beer coated irishman must be laughing his ass off now.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> I can't believe how many matches they've squeezed in tonight, is there anyone left to work on Superstars this week?
> 
> Oh yeah, the Divas


So many matches, but so little actual wrestling time.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

I LOVE bad ass Batista ... please don't go!!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

So much for Henry Main eventing!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mark Henry is lacking in the basic physical fitness department


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

This is the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ZOMG, batista is a submission machine!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This can't be how the show ends surely?!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

henry just went into cardiac arrest!!!!!1


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess we will start seeing "Mark Henry got buried" threads and posts starting huh


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mark Henry helps Cena, but Cena doesn't return the favor? Fucking dick.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"He'll be alright, he'll be ok" Haha.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> This can't be how the show ends surely?!


Thought we still had Edge's mystery partner coming up.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

HAAAAAAAHHH

HHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH

IM DA MAN


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Phoenix7012 said:


> So many matches, but so little actual wrestling time.


It's disappointing but at least people are getting tv time


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

"He'll be okay... -kicks head-... he'll be alright."

LOL.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow so instead of a 5 star match we get a 10 Star beatdown?

Nice!


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> Mark Henry helps Cena, but Cena doesn't return the favor? Fucking dick.


:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Meatloaf got owned tonight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> This can't be how the show ends surely?!


um we still got orton vs edge and his partner


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> mark henry was the one who put out batista for half a year.


Yes. I remember 



U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Batista has a submission move?


Yeah!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Why do people think this show is over ? we still have Edge & ??? Vs Orton


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> "He'll be alright, he'll be ok" Haha.


Wasn't that ownage at its finest. Goddam Dave you the man.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Pleasebetherockpleasebetherock....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> um we still got orton vs edge and his partner


Oh i forgot, probably because of Edge.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I just came.


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

That RKO looks really good in slow motion


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Mark Henry resembled a black magikarp there, splashing about. Can't wait to get a gif of that.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> "He'll be okay... -kicks head-... he'll be alright."
> 
> LOL.


I loved that!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

his partner is going to be sheamus.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Meatloaf will be Edge's partner.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Any chance the partner is Teddy?


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Wow what happened to Mark Henry's pop?


He hit an American hero in the back with a chair.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge's partner could be Ted, Sheamus or Drew. Those are my choices anyways.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Edge's partner will be Curt Hawkins!

The EdgeHeads begin to reunite! La Familia will soon re-form on RAW all they need is Zack Ryder, Bam Neely and Chavo Guerrero.


....


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Curt Hawkins is his partner


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Please dont let this be predictable...be Triple H...

or even Ric Flair...that'd be a twist for the ages lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Wasn't that ownage at its finest. Goddam Dave you the man.


HA
HA
I'M DA MAN!

Batista has just been hilarious lately.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I just came.


If this is what I think it is... :agree:


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Edge's partner could be Ted, Sheamus or Drew. Those are my choices anyways.


Yup. My picks also!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Edge's partner will be either Ezekiel Jackson, Chavo Guerrero or, no idea.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Calling Drew being the new partner. Maybe Vickie can help him actually get over.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Would lol if Edge's partner was Simply Flawless. Vickie has connections!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

daman077c said:


> :lmao


not helping kool aid man will haunt cena in the future.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Drew McIntyre


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone can't say anything bad about Batista being heel. The guy is awesome as a heel.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

God orton's theme is badass


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I really like that fan's"Viper"sign for Orton!.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

'A Night she will never forget'.... How dare orton steal Batistas lines.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Phoenix7012 said:


> Calling Drew being the new partner. Maybe Vickie can help him actually get over.


yeah because that really helped Eric Escobar.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

its probably drew, but christian would be wierd and cool


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Anyone can't say anything bad about Batista being heel. The guy is awesome as a heel.


Speaking the truth bro!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Its Mr Anderson!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> I really like that fan's"Viper"sign for Orton!.


me too, its really awesome.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Someone called it!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's gotta be DiBiase


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh man awesome!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Dibase WOAH


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Kinda obvious.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Swerve!

Ted Dibiase!


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

If Edge's partner is Meatloaf...FUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DiBiase in the main-event! OH SHI-


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

it's Ted....fail


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

O WOW! That was unexpected.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

tim 'i need my dad gimmick because i naturally suck' dibiase


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I WAS RIGHT! TED!!

I just came again.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

call me crazy, but vicki has been looking good lately, she has lost alot of weight.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ted Debiase? what a disappointment.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted! I like it!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ted afterall!


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> call me crazy, but vicki has been looking good lately, she has lost alot of weight.


Exactly!! She looks ok! I'd so have sex with her.


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

Ted Dibiase... I guess that makes good sense given all the history he has with Orton.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ted Jr. might not be the most exciting partner but at least it makes sense for him go against Orton. 

Is there really any doubt that Vickie is going to get punted?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> I really like that fan's"Viper"sign for Orton!.


me too.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> tim 'i need my dad gimmick because i naturally suck' dibiase


Tim Dibiase ?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Edge, Vickie, Ted, Carlito, Primo, Joe Hennig and Brett DibIase. 
The Corporation returns.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> Its Mr Anderson!


I'd get hard...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> tim 'i need my dad gimmick because i naturally suck' dibiase


Was that necessary?

BTW its not his dad's gimmick. It is a bit different than that. Did you even watch Ted Dibiase in his prime? Jr has not done anything close to what his father did.

Dibiase does not suck either.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I like how people say they were right when they picked three people to possibly be Edge's partner lol


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> call me crazy, but vicki has been looking good lately, she has lost alot of weight.


Crazy


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

dug2356 said:


> Tim Dibiase ?


:lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Edge, Vickie, Ted, Carlito, Primo, Joe Hennig and Brett DibIase.
> The Corporation returns.


I would actually love it, they'd need a Diva tho, i'd love Rosa Mendes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I WAS RIGHT! TED!!
> 
> I just came again.


Woman would you relax!!! There are children here for God sakes!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vickie has lost a good amopunt of weight, she's just chillin' at ringside luvin' her life.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I would actually love it, they'd need a Diva tho, i'd love Rosa Mendes.


The Bellas! they could have a frightening Shining feel if done right.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

1st vintage tonight


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Edge really bores me now.

...and LOL at "Tim DiBiase".


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow what a nice over the top rope backdrop on Ted


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is exactly the gimmick I thought they should give Ted Jr. Takes advantage of his dad's awesome gimmick without being a total rip off.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Woman would you relax!!! There are children here for God sakes!


"Won't somebody please think of the children"

Cookie for anyone who gets the reference


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

.......................... o wow.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

They cud've announced that earlier tonight...DiBiase was a dissapointment...

Orton's buildup is always great


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted & Orton have history. I hate R-Truth but that was good, don't see stuff like that much.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Call me a racist but all I saw when R-Truth came in was eyes and teeth.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

peepaholic said:


> "Won't somebody please think of the children"
> 
> Cookie for anyone who gets the reference


the Simpsons


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

Randy Orton wins!


... AND HE LOOKS TOWARDS VICKIE :-o

Not my precious Vickie! Nooo!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> 1st vintage tonight


He said Vintage Regal before


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Spear is coming soon...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm digging the shit out of Raw these past few weeks.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

PUNT HER!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Do something already Orton!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

peepaholic said:


> "Won't somebody please think of the children"
> 
> Cookie for anyone who gets the reference


It's from the simpsons


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, it's .... time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted? Vickie is the one who's priceless!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

randy and vicki the new austin and vince


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> the Simpsons


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Vickie is great on the stick!!! 
She resigned??


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Vicky is crazy rofl.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Well that ended quickly


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Orton is such a creeper


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Orton forcing Vickie to leave RAW again! :lmao

Orton RKO's Edge again

Orton is just owning!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

one week of her as gm and what was the point of flava flav on here? he didn't do shit


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Ha She Resigned!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

So much for permanent GM


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did Orton just get rid of Vickie for us?!?!?! I love that guy.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES! Thank god she resigned.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God I love getting to love Raw every week again.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Vickie resigned. The Rock can come back now for the Summer.


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! She can't resign    

I love Vickie! 

Gosh dammit.

Oh well, great episode of RAW.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I don't know who's left a job quicker. Vickie or Sarah Palin.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

so that's it ?, she's no longer gm ?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Loving when Orton closes the show


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

torriesthebest said:


> PUNT HER!!!!!!!!11


So she quits instead of getting punted?? DAMN YOU PG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

peepaholic said:


>


i don't think i can eat that:side:


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank God! No Edge/Vickie powercouple for the 13th time!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if she will be back next week? Hopefully.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Did Orton just get rid of Vickie for us?!?!?! I love that guy.


Don't forget Wayne Brady and Meatloaf. He never got a chance to get rid of Flavor Flav though.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was wierd, i guess monday night is out due to scheduling. well that sucks she is the perfect foil for orton


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, Raw was awesome!

Everything was executed perfectly!


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

wow wwe keep vikie fuck you vince


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> So much for permanent GM


:no:
so much for hope


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orton>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Edge


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I sure was disapointed with that ending(although I liked that Viki"resigned"),But...Overall I thought Raw was damn pretty good!,..IMO!.


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> that was wierd, i guess monday night is out due to scheduling. well that sucks she is the perfect foil for orton


She really was.

I was hoping Randy would try for weeks to RKO her and finally do it live on PPV at Summerslam! 

Now we won't get anymore Randy/Vickie teases


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow i really enjoyed raw tonight despite saying i wasn't expecting anything earlier, I love the story progression tonight and it is flowing really well. Can't wait for next week's raw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Wow, Raw was awesome!
> 
> Everything was executed perfectly!


It actually was, just no Divas match tho :sad:


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This feud makes me want to watch their Vengeance 2004 match.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> I wonder if she will be back next week? Hopefully.


Nope. Im pretty sure she is gone from RAW. Maybe even WWE again. Im just thrilled we don't have to watch the Edge/Vickie powercouple crap for the 23rd time!


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

RAW was decent tonight. Regal being awesome was defiantly the highlight. 2 minute matches are lame though.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> This feud makes me want to watch their Vengeance 2004 match.


Yes! What an awesome match! One of the best of last decade actually.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> It actually was, just no Divas match tho :sad:


That'll be on Superstars.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Great raw all the storylines are clicking right now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess Raw was pretty decent without the Flavor Flav bits. God, I was facepalming everytime he was on screen. Although Regal owned Flav in that rap was great.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Very Entertaining RAW! 

It wasn't boring at all, everyone had something to do, everybody is feuding with somebody!

Felt very pre-2001, I like! Keep it up WWE!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Aw, I didn't actually want Vickie to resign, I like her for some weird reason. Oh well, I'd rather that than have her "fire" Randy I guess...

Great Raw tonight, I enjoyed it all! Even the token cheesy Santino/guest host clip was great thanks to Regal.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Raw again, I loved the start, marked out hard for Meatloaf 
Short matches but we got to see a lot of the roster so that's ok...Batista cracking me up again, it'll be a pity if he actually leaves for good just because his gimmick is working so well now.
And Orton...what can I say, as if we need another reason to love him he just got rid of Vickie for us. The man is a god


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> It actually was, just no Divas match tho :sad:


didn't need one to fuck it up tonight with .


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> That'll be on Superstars.


Yeah, i guess so. The Divas Superstars matches tend to be much better than the actual Raw/SD Diva matches, it was the same for Heat.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok RAW this week.

I knew this would not be a good RAW. So the streak of Good RAW's ends at 2 weeks.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> didn't need to fuck it up tonight with one.


:hmm:

Extremely good RAW, imo. Everything's just clicking, even the divas are getting storyline advancement for the first time in ages... Just good stuff.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Amunti said:


> I'd f*ck Vickie ... who's with me???


Yeah, i'd beat it up. If Eddie married her it must be some good pussy.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Good Raw, enjoyed it a lot!

The crowd just love Orton at the moment, he is damn over! I am hoping Vince doesn't read too much into this and least of all doesn't put Orton into the main event at Fatal Four way (he shouldn't win the title at the moment). Let the anticipation from people increase and then give them what they want.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Ok RAW this week.
> 
> I knew this would not be a good RAW. So the streak of Good RAW's ends at 2 weeks.


Yet they do more than TNA has done in the few months they were on Mondays.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

I still love Santino.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been really critical of Raw for a while now but dammit I give credit to where credit is due...VERY good Raw...Orton and Edge clicked, Batista with the chair was just beautiful(they've done a good job with him), Miz vs Bret should be great for The Awesome One too. Very good Raw for real. Regal freestyling was the moment of the night for me!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks like the whites ropes are permanent.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> Looks like the whites ropes are permanent.


They were white??? Bro to be honest I never even noticed them being white...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Cena was like God to the crowd tonight. He got a Hogan-esque pop when that music hit.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Good RAW. I was entertained. I did miss Eve, however.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Yet they do more than TNA has done in the few months they were on Mondays.


I know crazy.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

If there was ever a time to prove that TNA made a good move to put Impact back on Thursdays, it would be right now. Raw owned and showed that even with a toned-down PG rating they can still deliver if they tried. There was no way TNA would be able to compete with this RAW product.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Cena was like God to the crowd tonight. He got a Hogan-esque pop when that music hit.


I wouldn't say that...Cena's pop was big but I don't know about no Hogan-esque pop considering Orton's pop was just as big if not even bigger than Cena's imo.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I wouldn't say that...Cena's pop was big but I don't know about no Hogan-esque pop considering Orton's pop was just as big if not even bigger than Cena's imo.


Not sure how it translated on TV, but Cena out popped Orton ten fold live. The place went ape shit when the opening sequence to Cena's music played then they lost their minds when he came through the curtain. Might have been the loudest pop I heard in the building in at least 5 years.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Orton did get a huge pop tonight but Cena's was much bigger.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

I have to admit Raw has been on point for the past few weeks. I'm loving how alot guys like the Colons,and Bourne are getting air time.I'm also loving the Miz/Jericho alliance,and feuds with Cena/Batista/Sheamus,and RKO/Edge are very intresing Vicky is a nice addition to the latter.

Raw is on a roll, I've been very entertained as of late lets hope they can keep up the momentum.

btw plz more Maryse next week.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

William Regal spittin' that fiyah!!!


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

The show was all right. Other than the deal with Meatloaf, nothing was particularly bad (I skipped over everything with Flavor Flav so he could have been terrible for all I know), but other than some solid performances by Edge & Orton (mostly in segments that were otherwise lackluster such as the opening promo and the handicap match), and a good Cena/Sheamus/Batista segment with the utterly bizarre Mark Henry save (huh?), nothing really stuck out as being particularly good or memorable. They did set up/further some stuff for the PPV, and the Edge/Orton feud is continuing nicely, which is good. After hearing they were doing a commercial free Raw next week, I was afraid they were going to make the same mistake they did last time of building that episode of Raw and completely forgetting about the PPV. I'm glad to see that wasn't the case this time though they probably should have hyped more for next week's show.

The opening segment w/ Meatloaf was pretty brutal. The payoff of Orton laying him out wasn't worth it. It did pick up a fair amount once Edge came out. Vickie's one-night return as Raw GM felt like a retread of a bunch of angles that definitely wasn't the sum of it's parts. I'm tired of the guest hosts, but Vickie as the heel GM and Edge as the top heel who has a relationship with her that works in his favor for the umpteenth time didn't sound too appealing either so in a way, I'm glad they don't seem to be going in that direction.

There weren't any memorable or good matches. Jericho/Smith and Kidd/Miz could have been good, but were way too short (particularly the latter) which is disappointing. The PPV match better not get shorted on time. The Jericho/Miz team is entertaining, and I'm hoping this feud with the Harts continues for a long time with matches that go longer than :30-3:00, as it could be great.

Bourne vs. Ryder wasn't much, but it was nice to see Bourne get the win. The multi-man tag with the NXT guys felt like a waste of time, though I guess it was slightly better than having a Bella wrestle like last week, and it was good to see Daniel Bryan finally get the win though that payoff didn't make the losing streak storyline seem like it was worth it.

The main event was fine, but I expected more. Maybe I'm just tired of handicap matches. R-Truth and Ted DiBiase being involved didn't help matters either.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Yea this Raw officially sold me on NOT going to the ACC for next weeks show. Just terrible and Miz vs Bret next week? Are you f'n kidding me? Thanks for saving me the ticket price and travel plans WWE!


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Decent RAW. Didn't really grab my attention this week, I ended up watching more of House than RAW.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Vicky Gurrero sucks sooooooooooooooo much
god damn ittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Vickie quitting saved the show. I don't know how much of her as GM again I could have tolerated.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Is it just me or does John Morrison not fit on RAW? Seemed like a perfect fit over on SD! Oh well. 

The Miz vs. Bret Hart for the United States Championship should be amazing! haha. RAW could have been better this week, but was decent enough. Edge/Orton match at OTL should be a real treat to watch. William Regal's rap skills are beyond epic.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Decent show, it wasn't fantastic but it was an enjoyable watch

- I think I'm the only one but I quite enjoyed the thing with Meatloaf, credit to him for taking an RKO.
- I like what they did with Ted and The Colons, I guess that's the start of that 'Fortunate Sons' group.
- Very interested to see what they're going to do with Bret v Miz next week. Part of me hopes that Bret wins the belt and defends if in Bret/Vince style matches just to see the internet go mental!
- Vickie resigning is interesting, will they just give the power back to the guests or will we get another new GM next week?

OTL is looking like a really good show, Harts v Jericho/Miz, Edge v Orton, Cena v Batista. Good stuff.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Great RAW. WWE has been all around great post draft. Cannot wait for OTL.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

1. Vickie is officially the best heel. When she appeared, I was legitimately hitting my desk with my head shouting "No, please no!". I've never felt so hateful towards a fictional character. 

2. Orton is my new hero. Destroying an asshole guest host last week, RKO-ing a sumbitch nobody this week, and making Vickie resign (kayfabe) elevates his status in my eyes

3. Regal cutting that promo was hilarious. He's so great...

4. I'm starting to like Maryse's psycho gimmick.

5. Sheamus doing nothing at OTL? Still better than going up against Mark "Ratings" Henry.

6. Daniel Bryan's first win by beating Santino? SANTINO FUCKING MARELLA? WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

So wait, is the guest host thing done with now or was this just a one-week deal with the new RAW GM?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was just done to get Edge a handicap match, it would seem like.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> there will still be there but with a lesser role.


Its amazing that there is a lesser role available for guest hosts.


----------



## Dwiggity (Jan 9, 2010)

Pictures from Raw 5/10/10


----------



## Musicblind (Mar 12, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> Looks like the whites ropes are permanent.



I loved Raw this week but DO NOT like the white ropes 

They should go back to red ring ropes imho.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

this raw was one of the worst raws i have ever seen .long pointless promos,short bad matches ,poor booking really overall.


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

a decent RAW but coulda been better, I hated the Flavor Flav segements and yes he was as horrible as I expected him to be.. I wished that Flav only got one segement though and Randy shoulda RKOed Flav's dumb ass


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Decent Raw, but some matches could've been longer.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

I would just like to state that William Regal is an absolute legend. His rap was a thing of beauty rofl


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm confused, is Vickie still GM? Because right before Orton RKO'd Edge at the end it sounded like she screamed, "I resign" before running off, but kind of botched it. Plus I'm sure King repeated that she said that. I'd hope so anyway.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

DirtSheet88 said:


> I'm confused, is Vickie still GM? Because right before Orton RKO'd Edge at the end it sounded like she screamed, "I resign" before running off, but kind of botched it. Plus I'm sure King repeated that she said that. I'd hope so anyway.


Yeah, Vickie resigned.


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

Vickie is heel = she always lie, that means she still GM.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Hopefully this is just a hint towards no more guest hosts, I really REALLY hope so..

Also, Otunga botched his ring entrance and also going out of it, he's so funny :'D


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Apart from that fucking idiotic segment with meatloaf, and the annoying .... that is Flava Flav, that was a pretty good Raw. Not happy that Sheamus has nothing to do at Over The Limit though, wtf's up with that?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought it was a pretty good RAW.

I'm not sure why, but I was pretty entertained by the opening. I think it was Orton's expression that kept making me laugh, they really are trying to build him as the anti-hero type character. I loved the opening even more due to Vickie's intro as RAW GM, I love Vickie, I think she's great. The handicap match announcement gave me flashbacks to last year where almost every single week we got a handicap match, hopefully it doesn't become as permanent this time round.

I liked the Harts/Jericho-Miz stuff, first match was good, second wasn't much of a match but hey. The tag match at Over the Limit could be great, still hoping Jericho/Miz isn't permanent and I'm intrigued by the Bret/Miz match next week. If Miz loses, I could see there being a US Title tournament like they're doing on Smackdown. If they're going to continue with Jericho/Miz then I would rather he lost the US Title.

Batista/Cena I quit? Fine by me. I guess that could mean Batista's staying longer than expected.

I have no idea what they hell they were thinking by teaming Morriso with Yoshi/Santino/Goldust, although I marked for them all wearing the sunglasses and the slow-mo entrance. Morrison was pretty damn over with the crowd tonight, and I have no idea why they won't make some kind of attempt to give him an angle or some kind of direction. It's ridiculous and he should have stayed on Smackdown. I can only hope that after Over the Limit they find something for him to do. Nice to see Bryan getting the win, although against Santino? Doesn't exactly mean much. Gabriel looked impressive in ring though, he looked best anyways...Otunga looked shit as usual.

I liked Dibiase getting some main event attention and I didn't mind the ending either. Pity to see Vickie resign though, I was looking forward to hearing 'EXCUSE ME!' every week. The RKOs were good, and the crowd is completely behind Orton.

Overall a pretty solid show.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Did anyone else mark the fuck out when Bryan got the pin? Haha.

Lmao @ Regal.

Good Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was so happy the Colons jumped on Truth. That Flavor Flav/Truth shit had no business on the show at all.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

God this show was just horrible
bad booking to no end
Why is Sheamus just doing whatever whens hes not on the PPV
Why is Morrison teaming with jobbers
Why is R-truth involved in such an angle
-_-
Vicki ruined everything tonight 
commentary was worse than usual how times are King and Cole allowed to botch commentary?

Why show a diva's vignette if neither Diva is gonna be on the show?
Promoting NXT so much just tells me the bad ratings are hurting the company.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> God this show was just horrible
> bad booking to no end
> Why is Sheamus just doing whatever whens hes not on the PPV
> Why is Morrison teaming with jobbers
> ...


Sheamus is being kept relevant, he may not be on this PPV but it's guarenteed that he'll be on the next one, especially if it's true that Batista's leaving.

Morrison doesn't have an angle right now so they have to find room for him on the card somewhere and at least he's guarenteed to be the most over in that match (nobody takes Santino seriously so I don't count him)

Truth's pretty over so he helps Ted. Being attacked by the Colons sets up a tag-team feud between them and the Rock 'N' Rap Connection (my name for them)

Vickie was just there to seal Edge's heel turn. I doubt she'll be back on Raw anytime soon.

I would guess they had a Divas segment *because* there wasn't a match. They don't need both.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Dwiggity said:


> Pictures from Raw 5/10/10


did dos caras make his wwe debut because the background says wwe superstars .. if so what's his name, is it dos caras or alberto banderas


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Man, RAW was great once again ... awesome show. The Road to WM was great, as is the post Draft effect. Good for iMPACT that they went back to Thursday's now.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

The show was decent, but the matches kinda sucked. The Miz is the US champion and he loses in like 45 seconds? Jericho/DH Smith was good, but short. Zack Ryder is like the new Chavo. And wow, Bryan defeated Santino, the guy who even lost to Cousin Sal.

Highlight of the night was definitely Regal raping.

Regal's rapping > Flava's career


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Quite a good RAW in my opinion. Meatloaf coming out at the beginning made no sense. Who the hell is Meatloaf anyway?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Pretty good raw again 

-Meatloaf too me by surprise :\ totally random and unexpected and for what? to get an rko and plug a cd? waste of time if you ask me.
-AWESOME now the guest host angle is over  I wonder if we will see this continue for a few weeks, New GMs who quit after 1 or 2 shows, unstable so they go to someone who can cope, cue return for a certain superstar returning to GM Raw over the summer period, wont name names but raw is in miami in a few weeks is it not? Coincedence with the end of GMs and vickies resignation etc?
-Skipped the diva thing
-Zach - Bourne was a pretty good match though I wish they would use both superstars (on smackdown) better.
-More pimping on the Ashow of the nXt rookies (this contract seems more nad more worthless every week)
-Batista vs cena in an i quit match was one of 3 choices imo. Cage, I quit or 3way with sheamus. Guess the rumours are true for batista then.
-Batista vs mark henry was a total squash and a little uncomfortable to watch :\
-Randy vs edge and ted was alright but they ended was pretty great lol

think i covered most in a quick summary  overall another good raw made better with the GH end  Commence party!!


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Is Mark Henry getting a push?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope not, he is so slow and clumsy and just not entertaining...dont get me started on his red one piece.
look at last night, he came to help cena but took that long to get to the ring and get in, when he eventually got up and onto the ring, he shoved batista, still moving at his only rate of pace (dead slow) batista realised he had to stall so proceeded to throw himself back and almost out the ring lol 
Im also sure he was out of breath walking down the ramp and up the steps going to the match later on. He was breathing awfully heavy and looked out of it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

thefzk said:


> Is Mark Henry getting a push?


I think he probably just made the save so Batista could destroy him later on in the show.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Another really good raw, good wrestling, good mic time for Vickie heat and soem really funny segments. Orton & Batista really owning raw at the moment.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Good show this week.

Randy was awesome, the promo with him and Edge was ok and i was pissed off when i saw Vickie again but thank god she won't be on Raw again since she quit!

Also, Go Santino *


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Edge telling Vickie Guerrero she could fire Randy Orton before the match and then her completely forgetting about that and resigning summed up this RAW to me. That was absolutely piss poor writing there. In fact, the whole main angle of the show turned out to be absolutely pointless once Vickie had resigned. The guys writing this stuff are supposed to be professionals.

I like the way they've been using their whole roster over the past couple of weeks and giving the midcarders some feuds, DiBiase paying off people to do his dirty work is great and Cena/Batista in an I Quit match is fine with me but the majority of the show was pretty bad if you ask me. The matches were all ridiculously short and there was no need for most of them to be.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the reason Vicki didnt fire Randy was she was too scared to when Randy was scaring her to death with his stares at her when he was approaching her.She was too 'scared' too say it.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

My review of last night's Raw:


*Orton RKO's Meatloaf/ Edge introduces Vickie as Raw GM/ Vickie announces handicap match.* Everyone played their part to perfection. Having a permanent GM of course put this segment over-the-top (too bad I didn't know at the time how it would all end). *5/5*
*Jericho def. DH Smith to earn Unified Tag Title Match @ OTL.* It was a pedestrian match and the whole Miz/Jericho/Big Show/Edge concept has played totally played itself out. *0/5*
*R-Truth def. Regal by DQ. Colons attack Truth and get paid by DiBiase.* Flavor Flav's involvement was a COMPLETE waste of time. Shouldn't guest celebs be pimping the WWE _not_ the other way around? On the plus side, it was just nice to see the Colons doing something, _ANYTHING!_ And the DiBiase/R-Truth storyline progressing was nice to see. Mid-carders need something to do and I think this is a good way for both guys to keep from disappearing. *1/5*
*Eve highlight package. Maryse training vignette. Orton interview.* Like I said, the Divas are the future of the biz. It's nice to see them getting a push that involves actual competition. Maryse could've done more with her time but it's a small grievance. *4/5*
*Bourne def. Ryder. Gail and Alicia get invovled.* Ryder's opening promo was good and again, it's just nice to see mid-carders given something to do and the divas also mixed in. Unfortunately the action limited and not terribly exciting. *2/5*
*Cena announces "I Quit" match @ OTL. Sheamus/Batista jump him. Henry makes save.* Mark Henry??? Really? Really? The only reason this segment gets anything is because I mark out for Sheamus. *1/5*
*Edge/Vickie backstage segment.* This is what wrestling is DESPERATELY missing. Talented talkers with charisma who can pull off segments like this w/o them coming across as corny. Too bad it was never meant to last. At the time though, I LOVED it! *5/5*
*Kidd def. Miz to earn U.S. Title match for Hart family member @ next week's Raw. Batista's interview.* The match was an absolute zero. Miz's promo afterwards however, was 5/5. Unfortunately, Batista brought this segment back down. The guy's just got no momentum left. It's too bad they had to suck it out of him @ WrestleMania. *3/5*
*NXT Rookies def. Morrison/Goldust/Yoshi/Santino.* The match was lame but I marked out to see Daniel Bryan finally pin somebody! *1/5*
*Regal/Kozlov/Santion/Bellas/Flav backstage segment.* Didn't watch it. I'm sure Regal was probably funny but the fact it had Flav in it makes this segment and epic f'n fail. *0/5*
*Batista/Henry no contest *(I guess?). I'm actually not sure what the decision was for this match but it was an obvious attempt to make Batista look strong prior to his next match w/Cena. But I'm afraid it's too little, too late. For the effort though I give them *1/5*.
*Orton def. DiBiase/Edge. Vickie resigns.* A boring match even if Orton did gain a little more momentum. But Vickie resigning totally killed this segment. I was hoping a permanent GM was legit but it turned out to be a lame bait-and-switch. *1/5*

*Final rating: 1/5*

There were some high high's and some VERY low low's. Next week's show looks promising with a possible Bret Hart title match. Hopefully, they deliver legitimately unlike this week with the bogus GM storyline.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Orton was fucking epic tonight, hell vbe so over bits insane in no time


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Didn't think it was a very good show tbh. Regal's rap was the best part.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Didn't think it was a very good show tbh. Regal's rap was the best part.


Are you joking? I'd say it was the most entertaining Raw in... and I'm being serious, at least 2 years.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

No I'm not joking. Glad you thought that though.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought last weeks was way better. I thought this weeks show was good, but last weeks was still better.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A decidedly mixed bag of a show. A little too light on wrestling content for my tastes, but the storylines are all being generally well-handled at the moment. 

Also, *ItsHotInYuma*, we had almost opposite perspectives on this week's Raw. I found the Vickie stuff rather tedious and a retread of a couple years back with Edge. While I'm all for a permanent GM on Raw, I want it to be almost anyone but Vickie Guerrero. That is just completely played out and I was thoroughly relieved to see them use it as just a one-off thing for that night, putting Orton even more over by scaring her away. And the intensity of Batista's beatdown of Mark Henry was something unlike much of what we see in WWE today. And I liked the storyline development of DiBiase paying off Carlito and the recently-turned Primo to attack R-Truth. But we both liked the stuff involving all the divas, haha.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Andy362 said:


> Edge telling Vickie Guerrero she could fire Randy Orton before the match and then her completely forgetting about that and resigning summed up this RAW to me. That was absolutely piss poor writing there. In fact, the whole main angle of the show turned out to be absolutely pointless once Vickie had resigned. The guys writing this stuff are supposed to be professionals.
> 
> I like the way they've been using their whole roster over the past couple of weeks and giving the midcarders some feuds, DiBiase paying off people to do his dirty work is great and Cena/Batista in an I Quit match is fine with me but the majority of the show was pretty bad if you ask me. The matches were all ridiculously short and there was no need for most of them to be.


On the other hand, remember what Orton did to Vince when he tried to fire him? In kayfabe, she was probably thinking about that.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> A decidedly mixed bag of a show. A little too light on wrestling content for my tastes, but the storylines are all being generally well-handled at the moment.
> 
> Also, *ItsHotInYuma*, we had almost opposite perspectives on this week's Raw. I found the Vickie stuff rather tedious and a retread of a couple years back with Edge. While I'm all for a permanent GM on Raw, I want it to be almost anyone but Vickie Guerrero. That is just completely played out and I was thoroughly relieved to see them use it as just a one-off thing for that night, putting Orton even more over by scaring her away. And the intensity of Batista's beatdown of Mark Henry was something unlike much of what we see in WWE today. And I liked the storyline development of DiBiase paying off Carlito and the recently-turned Primo to attack R-Truth. But we both liked the stuff involving all the divas, haha.


I missed out on most of Vicki's first run as GM. I guess that's why I'm not burnt out on her yet. She would not have been my first choice (that'd be Jim Ross) but like you, a permanent GM is the way to go. And YES the Divas, the Divas, the Divas!!!


----------



## rebelDiamond (May 4, 2010)

Pretty bad Raw tonight on the actual wrestling side of things. Randy was pretty much the only reason I didn't shut off the TV


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Didn't Carlito say he'd rather leave Raw than work for DiBiase two weeks ago? I realise I'm noticing this quite late, but I just watched the repeat, and also, I've been in a Taiwanese prison for most of the week.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Didn't Carlito say he'd rather leave Raw than work for DiBiase two weeks ago? I realise I'm noticing this quite late, but I just watched the repeat, and also, I've been in a Taiwanese prison for most of the week.


Yeah but R-Truth came out with the guest host and Carlito wants to stop being held down by them.


----------

